# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Строчки от моей души...

## Sign

Вот тоже решил показать своё так называемое "творчество"! Пишу ретко...но бывает :Oj: 

*Тихо тихо*

В стенах голос мой звучит
Он остался там навеки
В две октавы - плач души
Ты услышишь словно реки

Здесь любовь с тобой была
Этот голос тихий слышишь,
Но его ты не звала
Позабыла, тихо дышишь.

Всё теперь - его тут нет
И забыто то, что было
Ты одна, в окошке свет
Сердце ты своё закрыла

Прикоснись к стене, рукой
Тишины послушай звуки
Может кто-то за стеной
Тоже ищет твои руки...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Sign*,
 Очень ничего!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,



> В стенах голос мой звучит
> Он остался там навеки
> В две октавы - плач души
> Ты услышишь словно реки


Умница! Дерзай!:smile:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка спасибо! Ну тут без твоего аккомпонимента не получилось бы!

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## Sign

А это так...белый стих, о моём недавнем прошлом...славо богу что теперь у души есть мечта...:wink:

*Мечта*

Ну,  наконец-то мне сказали «да!»
И вот сбылась моя мечта
Но что случилось - пустота!
Теперь в душе моей она...

И я иду среди людей
Со мною рядом только тень
Пропала вдруг моя мечта
Зачем сказали вы мне «да!»

Моя душа вдруг опустела
И я кричу «Ау-Ау!»
Но в чём же дело? В чём же дело?
Я потерял свою мечту!

----------


## PAN

> А это так...белый стих


Хачу стих цветной...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,а карандаши зачем?:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Вот и я о том...:rolleyes: Пусть учится самостоятельно раскрашивать... :Aga: 
В целом я не против белого стиха как такового... Иногда...
Стих, он хоть белвй, хоть зеленый - есть момент души, эмоция...

*Sign*,
 По прежнему жду...:smile: Ещё...

----------


## Sign

Прет, всем! Вот решил написать! Рифма правда страдает, но самое главное...чувства!:smile:

Охота

Часть 1

Он видел жертву в первый раз
И был сражён её улыбкой
Очки Армани - взгляд – экстаз
Скрывали блеск её желанных глаз 

В руке её был телефон
Она болтала с кем-то мило
Не видя рядом никого
Она наткнулась на него

И вот закончив разговор
Она заметила мальчишку
Да, парень был он ничего
Но жизнь её - не для него!

Пройдя в стихию магазинов
Забыть хотела обо всём!
Тут все, что есть всё для неё
Но одиночество меняет всё...

К чему она ни прикасалась
Он всё купил – всё для неё
Но жертва не простою оказалась
Её не купишь за шмотьё!

----------


## Настя

*Sign*,
 очень здорово, продолжай в том же духе!!!! и заходи в гости, интересно и твое мнение)))

----------


## Sign

*Настя*,
 Спасибо, за комплимент! Обязательно зайду

----------


## Настя

*Sign*,
 за правду не благодарят)))):smile: Буду ждать в гости вместе с отзывами :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Настя*,
 просто приятно...иметь такие отзывы :flower:

----------


## Sign

Потерянная душа

Опять на сцену выхожу
И по спине проходит дрожь
Играю роль, совсем нету
Я на него ведь не похож!

Так много сыграно ролей
Вся жизнь моя, как канитель
Я в ней не знаю где же я!
Все маски есть, но где моя?

Опять конец, опять цветы
И шквал оваций, но где же ты!
Где ты? Что в зеркале без грима
Твоё лицо и так красиво!

Но взгляд стеклянный, как хрусталь
Душа звенит, в ней есть печаль
Глаза свои я опущу
Себе совру, что не грущу

Опять не находя себя
Я поднимусь на эту сцену
Надену маску короля!
И вновь сыграю не себя…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, растешь ! Молодец! Но рифмуй одинаково. Так буде мелодичней.:smile:
Очень образно написал.

----------


## Sign

А это отредоктированная версия вышестояшего стиха...Спасибо Леночка за помощь!

Опять на сцену выхожу
И по спине проходит дрожь
Играю роль, совсем не ту
Я на него ведь не похож!

Так много сыграно ролей
Я в ней не знаю где же я!
Вся жизнь моя, как канитель
Все маски есть, но где моя?

Опять конец, опять цветы
Смотри Ты в зеркале без грима
И шквал оваций, это ты!
А ты несчастней пилигрима!

Но взгляд стеклянный, как хрусталь
Глаза свои я опущу
Душа звенит, в ней есть печаль
Себе совру, что не грущу

Опять не находя себя
Я поднимусь на эту сцену
Надену маску короля!
И вновь смешу я Мельпомену…

----------


## aigul

Пожалуйста. Дерзай!  У тебя всё получится.:smile:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Будем стараться!

----------


## Sign

Давно не писал...Спасибо Леночке *aigul*,за её коррекцию этого стиха!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Я брошусь прямо на колени
Но губы эти онемели
И прикоснусь к твоим устам
В глазах и блеск её пропал

Тепло моих любимых губ
Прохладу этих нежных рук
Поверь пытаюсь сохранить
И я готов теперь простить


Вдруг сердце замерло в ночи
Дрожащий огонек свечи...
И я кричу тебе: «Дыши!»
Но нет ответа - всё в тиши

О, небо! Что ты натворило!
Зачем любовь мою разбило?
Зачем забрало ты её?
Вновь одиночество моё!

Возьми теперь и мою душу!
Теперь законы все нарушу!
Прощай весь этот белый свет!
Её тут нет! И счастья нет!

----------


## Sign

:Ok:

----------


## aigul

Ну спасибо мне можно было и не писать!:biggrin:Ты же сам стараешься! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Лена, но мой стих всё равно так лаконично не звучал если бы ты его не "отполировала":wink:

----------


## Sign

Вот решил немного почудить...получилось такое чудо-Юдо:biggrin:

*Желтые СКАЗКИ*

В голове опять мозги закипели
Няня продюсера бросила на недели
Ты знаешь сейчас, кто с кем в постели
Твой друг и товарищ «show biz news daily»

Здесь всё так наиграно здесь всё так круто
И в этой желтизне ты увязаешь так глупо

Припев:
Верь всему что говорят
Читай газеты все подряд
Весь этот мир проеден сказкой
Гламурной яркой жёлтой краской 

На нервах вновь покупаешь журналы
И снова листаешь угрюмо каналы
И губы кусаешь, и руки трясутся
Застряла в скандалах  - пора уж проснуться

Здесь всё так наиграно здесь всё так круто
И в этой желтизне ты увязаешь так глупо

----------


## aigul

Чуди чуди! Веселенько получилось! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

А это уж так...такое уж состояние души было...пустое

Оставь работу на потом 
Сегодня будем мы вдвоём
Забудь проблемы - здесь их нет
Закроешь дверь, погасишь свет

Я для тебя зажгу свечу
Мы будем слушать тишину
И только шёпот моих губ
«Тебя люблю! О, как я глуп!»

Смотрю в глазах твоих огни
Я рад, что рядом только ты
И мне не нужен мир другой
Есть я и эта ночь с тобой

----------


## aigul

> Оставь работу на потом 
> Сегодня будем мы вдвоём
> Забудь проблемы - здесь их нет
> Закроешь дверь, погасишь свет
> 
> Я для тебя зажгу свечу
> Мы будем слушать тишину
> И только шёпот моих губ
> «Тебя люблю! О, как я глуп!»
> ...


Ласково и дущевно! :Ok:

----------


## Элла

> А это уж так...такое уж состояние души было...пустое
> Оставь работу на потом 
> Сегодня будем мы вдвоём
> Забудь проблемы - здесь их нет
> Закроешь дверь, погасишь свет
> 
> Я для тебя зажгу свечу
> Мы будем слушать тишину
> И только шёпот моих губ
> ...


красиво........ :Ok: 
жду продолжения......... :Ok:

----------


## Sign

> красиво........
> жду продолжения.........


Спасибо...надо подумать:smile:

----------


## Sign

Сам не понял что написал, но написал...что поделаешь...

Игрушка

Опять забыла ты меня
Свою любимую игрушку
И снова мокну от дождя
Ты вдруг покинула мишутку

Я весь замёрз от этой влаги
И шерсть моя уже не та
Глаза опущены – погасли
В твоём окне лишь темнота

И на песочнице с подружкой
Любила ты со мной играть
Я был любимою игрушкой
Меня брала к себе в кровать

Я буду верить всё же в чудо
Что заберешь меня к себе
И скажешь мне, держа за ухо
«Я так скучала по тебе!»

----------


## Sign

_Ангел

Не говори, что я тебя люблю…
Ведь это лишь воображенье
Ты создала свою  мечту
А я лишь только вдохновенье!

Сними же с глаз своих очки
Не всё так мило как ты видишь
Погасли все твои огни
Но ты меня совсем не слышишь

Реальный мир не так уж мил
А я тем более не архангел
Открой глаза ведь я вампир!
А ты красивый белый ангел!

Всё, не могу я больше ждать
Я говорил тебе «Уйди!»
Теперь с собой не совладать
Зажглись сейчас ночи огни

И я вкусил твою любовь
Меня она всегда манила
Но вдруг я понял – это кровь!
Той юной, что меня хранила…_

----------


## Sign

Забытый

Я сделал все, чтоб стать забытым
Все строчки стёрты обо мне
А был когда-то знаменитым
Пробелы лишь в моей судьбе

Теперь дышу намного легче
Весна сейчас в моей душе
Цвету и пахну – всё отлично!
Я рад, что сделал шаг к себе

И пусть в толпе мне не привычно
Идти спокойно без преград
Но я скажу Вам  «Всё отлично!»
В душе моей цветущий сад!

Но вот заметил я афишу
И сердце сбавило свой такт
Своё лицо на ней не вижу…
Я улыбнусь….Да будет так!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,отлично!  :Ok: Оба стихотворения!Ангел, очень образно!

Ты все ж лети мой ангел падший,
И сохрани мою любовь,
Ты не вампир во тьме заблудший,
А страсть поверь мне та же кровь!

Ну, это я подурачилась.

----------


## Элла

Понравился очень "Ангел" :Ok: 
Жду продолжения............

----------


## Black Lord

> И я вкусил твою любовь
> Меня она всегда манила
> Но вдруг я понял – это кровь!
> Той юной, что меня хранила…


!!!!

----------


## aigul

> Я весь замёрз от этой влаги
> И шерсть моя уже не та
> Глаза опущены – погасли
> В твоём окне лишь темнота


Да, игрушку сразу не заметила. 

К себе возьму тебя мой мишка,
И расчешу я нежно шерсть.
Ведь ты любимая игрушка,
И будем вместе песни петь.

Воть так! :Aga: Интересная ассоциация парень- плюшевый мишка:rolleyes:!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Спасибо! У меня есть знакомая которая от каждого парня получает плюшевого мишку...у неё их столько набролось!:eek:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,уууу теперь тема понятна:biggrin:. И я хочу мишку!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Да, девочки хотят "мишек", а мальчики "кукол"!:biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, :Aga: точно! Хочу большого мишку и мягенького. А у меня дома только бегемотик и кот Васька!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 А у меня мой котик в Ниж-ске остался...так скучаю! Но ничё через ниделю еду в гости к нему!:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Хочу большого мишку и мягенького.


*Встречай,они уже идут* = [IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]__[IMG]http://*********ru/308029.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Встречай,они уже идут = ______________


Ну все Леночка напросилась...готовь тонну мёда!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> готовь тонну мёда!


Утону я в бочке мёда,
Может ты меня спасёшь,
Приласкаешь,приголубишь,
Мишку своего найдёшь.

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,
*Андрей Байрон*,хорошо мед приготовлю!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

Что это?! Сам не пойму!!!:eek:

Сделай себя!

Если вдруг жизнь стала чёрно-белой
Плюнь на всё, и ты станешь самой смелой
Сделай все, чтоб забылась его морда
Он не прав «ты красивей бегемота!»

Возьми да сделай стрижку покороче
И покрась её в цвет горящей ночи
Ну а взгляд - его менять не надо
Он под цвет зрелого авокадо

Гардероб свой выкинь на помойку
Лицезрей эту сладкую красотку
Это ты! Теперь всё возможно
Хоть убей! Раз красива значит можно

Посмотри! Теперь не киска
Ты уже - авантюристка
Мир теперь повинуется счастливым
А для этого не надо быть красивым!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,
:eek::eek::eek:это уже сатира на бегемотих?

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 я не знаю что это, но я от себя в ШОКЕ!!! Писал-писал потом прочёл потом упал!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> *А у меня дома только бегемотик* и кот Васька!





> *Sign*,
> :eek::eek::eek:это уже сатира на бегемотих?

----------


## Sign

*Андрей Байрон*,



> Сообщение от aigul 
> А у меня дома только бегемотик и кот Васька!
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от aigul  
> Sign,
> это уже сатира на бегемотих?


Угаааарррр:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*Глаза*

_Ты посмотри в мои глаза
В них нет ни горя, ни обиды
Там лишь одиночества пустота
Добро и зло в едино слиты

И каждый раз добро и зло
Когтями душу разрезают
Никто не видит ничего
Внутри меня – убивает

А видят лишь мою улыбку
Что на лицо изящно натянул
Я лишь играю свою лепту
Но жизнь прожить - не потянул

И в этом сумраке смятений
Никто не видит моих глаз
Так лучше их закрыть от мнений
Смотрю на мир в последний раз…_

----------


## aigul

> Ты посмотри в мои глаза
> В них нет ни горя, ни обиды


Твой леденящий взгляд пустой,
Такой холодный и немой!
Ты встретишь теплый взляд любви,
Она ведь рядом... Позови! :Aga: 

А может друга мудрый взгяд?
Он будет тебе очень рад!

----------


## Sign

Ангел согрешил…

Ты моё дыханье на прощанье ощути…
Я скажу тебе: «Ты за всё прости!»
Крылья окунул в слепые облака
Чёрной вдруг стала светлая душа

Не ищи во мне белой стороны
Все листы судьбы уже прочитаны
И не говори, что ты меня спасёшь
Крылья опустил…больше не вернёшь…

Я упал на землю – ощущаю боль!
И по венам вверх ударяет кровь!
Крылья растворились – не подняться ввысь…
Ангел согрешил! В человека обернись!

----------


## Sign

Посвящается Шоколаду

Мне сладок вкус горького шоколада
В нём всё, что для души моей сегодня надо
Та горечь, что сердце мне задела
Утонет в сладости десертного беспредела

Кусочек надломить и раствориться
В нирване заново возродиться
Не чувствуя ни боли, ни обиды 
Я ухожу  в блаженные лабиринты

Но вдруг закончился кусочек…
И под язык ещё один и снова… «долче»
Весь этот мир - мои любимые моменты
Он будет, если будут шоколадные десерты!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Ангел мне понравился!  :Aga: 
Белым быть легче, чем черным. Это я давно поняла. :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Спасибо...мне очень приятно... :Oj: 
А ещё легче быть Зёбром-зверь такой:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,насмешил. Вот сижу сейчас и улыбаюсь!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Вот видишь! От таких зверей как я можно и улыбаться...когда на нас намордник конечно!...а то целоваться полезем!!!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,попробуй! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Это..типа угроза!?
Не пугай!!!
Я знаю секреты целовального гипноза!!! :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*ТИГР*

Вокруг все смотрят на меня
И пальцам тычут пораженные детишки
А я спокоен - такая уж судьба!
Быть тигром в клетке, а не в книжке

Я помню каждый день свободы
Когда на воле мирно жил!
Сейчас мне снится красота природы
Неужели я её не заслужил!?

Меня весь этот глупый люд боится
Как будто я охотничье ружьё!
А мне так хочется забыться…
Чтоб помурлыкал кто-нибудь ещё...

И снова вечер…день закончен...
Меня загнали в мой вольер
В окне галчонок он свободен...
А предомной из стен барьер

Закрою я глаза ладошкой
И улажусь спокойно спать…
Сейчас я с матушкой природой
Меня не стоит обижать…

----------


## Элла

> ТИГР


 :Ok:

----------


## Sign

Сердце и Душа

Не говори, что не люблю
Не говори, что не любила
Ты знаешь, если надо я уйду
И так понятно, что меня забыла

Опять холодным взглядом сердце протыкаешь
И с губ твоих слова…теперь меня не знаешь
Ты мою душу этим на части разрываешь
Уж лучше в сердце нож… сейчас не понимаешь

Целуешь, но не меня
Ты с корнем оторвала
Что рядом с сердцем у тебя
Была моя влюблённая душа

Ты на миг проснёшься и увидишь меня
Взгляд мой опустел и дышу я едва
«Куда ушёл он от меня?» ты спросишь себя
Ответ прост, душа умерла!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Yes! Умница! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Спасибо...ночью стихи мне удаются:wink:

----------


## Sign

И опять на ночь глядя...спать пора а я пишу! Люди пож-та если читаете то хоть строчку черканите...плиз 

Я…Я люблю тебя

Ты разгадай меня 
И посмотри в глаза
Сейчас и только «Да!»
Я не стесняюсь…

Мы с тобою так близки
Нам не нужны мосты
И с губ сорву листы
Ты прочитаешь…

Я…Я люблю тебя
И пусть гремит гроза
Мне не страшна она
Сейчас и навсегда…Я
…Я люблю тебя
Со мной день ото дня
Летит твоя душа
Ты разгадай меня
Сейчас и только «Да!»
Ведь я люблю тебя

Ты станешь огоньком
Я буду мотыльком
За тобой как за цветком
И растворяюсь…

Мы с тобою так близки
Нам не нужны мосты
И в пламени любви
Всё понимаешь…

----------


## Лев

*Sign*,
 Очень хорошо, готовый текст для песни - не поспи ещё немного и пусть она в тебе зазвучит :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Лев*,
 Спасибо за комплимент, но пора баиньки...у меня в универе столько проблем да ещё + на работу устраиваюсь...хотя в моём случае чем меньше свободного времени тем лучше!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,да действительно! Песня! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Спасибо! А я на этой недели иду на собеседование насчёт работы!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,уууудачи тебе! :Aga:

----------


## Элла

Видно на работу устроились,а про обновления забыли:frown:.............С Новым Годом Вас!!!:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Элла*,неа ! Артур к родителей своих поехал навестить!
И он вернется, чтобы нас стихами одарить!:biggrin:

----------


## Элла

*aigul*,



> Артур к родителей своих поехал навестить!
> И он вернется, чтобы нас стихами одарить!


тогда будем подождать :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Элла*,
 Спасибо за поздравление! Вас тоже с Наступившим Годом!
 Не писал потому что в универе ооочень много было дел...голова вообще не работала ночью, т.е. ночью я вообще отсыпался!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

Вот написал прям таки "Моя суЧность"...выкладываю на Ваше обозрение

Стриптиз моей души

Стриптиз моей души - сейчас на пике откровения!
Я не боюсь сказать, что мне…плевать на Ваши* мнения!
Да, я такой! Игривый, бешенный, взрывной!
И если будешь рядом ты! Считай что ты герой!

Да, речь моя бывает очень извращённой
И не скрываю, садо-мазо - я поглощённый
Бывает, что на себе одежду разрываю
И на луну как дикий зверь я завываю

А с виду белый и пушистый
И даже в полоску не тигристый
Но томный взгляд и блаженная ухмылка
Стриптиз моей души раскрыли... мне не стыдно! 

*Данная строчка никого из форумчан не затрагивает

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Откровенно и страстно! Просто супер! :Ok: 


С Рождеством!

----------


## Sign

*наталья сергеевна*,
 Спасибо за оценку! Вас тоже С Рождеством! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,:smile:откровенно!

----------


## Лев

> Стриптиз моей души


Когда душою обнажённый,
Предстанешь пред Судом
Его и будешь окрылённный
И... растворишься в Нём.

----------


## Sign

Без названия...чисто о прошлой жизни...

И пусть со мною рядом только тень
Сломить меня не смог вчерашний день
На сердце раны всё ещё живут
Я знаю, что они когда-нибудь пройдут

Теперь то голову уж точно не опущу
Глаза на небо и крылья огненные распущу
А цепи на руках слезами растворю
Лёд на душе растаял - я пламенем горю

Взлетаю высоко и все сжигаю строчки
Прощай моя любовь! – любовные листочки
Всё выше и к солнцу прикоснулся…тише!
Теперь с его лучами я к людям буду ближе!

----------


## Элла

*Sign*,



> Без названия...чисто о прошлой жизни...


а о нынешней жизни? С Рождеством Bac!!!

----------


## Sign

*Элла*,
 Спасибо! Вас так же...с Рождеством! А что моя настоящая жизнь...одна сплошная попса в прямом и переносном смысле!

----------


## Sign

без комментариев...

Письмо которое убило прошлую жизнь…

Привет…я так скучал 
И ждал ответа по привычке 
А ты пропала…тобой дышал
Остался только адрес на страничке 

И я пишу письмо в стихах 
Не потому что мне охота 
А просто сердце впопыхах 
Дало мне строчки для кого-то 

И тот, кто был всегда так близок 
Вдруг отвернулся от меня 
А может быть, и не был близок… 
Любовью оказалась лишь игра? 

Сейчас смятенье душу мутит… 
Себя ругаю, как наивен был! 
Пусть лучше Бог меня осудит 
Срываю «Веры» белых крыл! 

Я через край себе позволил 
Мечты в реальность превратить 
И душу в мир фантазий перестроил 
Я даже стал тебя любить… 

Наивность – глупость моей жизни 
Вообразил себе фантазий мир 
Виновен я! Сгорают мысли 
Прости, что я тебя…любил…

----------


## Элла

> Письмо которое убило прошлую жизнь…


грустно............а в Рождество,хочется всегда чего нибудь красивого,но не грустного.

----------


## Sign

Строчки от моей души
Так часто в рифму не ложатся
Они как гейзер из земли
Привыкли к свету пробиваться 

В них есть все мысли от А до Я
О счастье, горе и пороке
Конечно, есть и пустота
Но это лишь судьбы тревоги

Я мог бы написать о счастье
Что есть сейчас вокруг меня
Но лучше написать о страсти
Ведь я готов отдать тебе себя!

И как последняя попытка
Ворвалась в жизнь мою, шутя
Околдовала вновь твоя улыбка
Быть может ты судьба моя?

----------


## Элла

как говорит  PAN:
еще.......... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 47 часов 44 минуты*
затишье перед бурей?:rolleyes:

----------


## калисто1

наглая личность  а  мне понравилось  стихотворение  про бегемотика,  ты  наверное  тонкий  психолог  женской души

----------


## aigul

*калисто1*,
 Да уж он точно тонкий психолог! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
*калисто1*,
 А я вернулся!!!Отдохнувший, но не загоревший!
Спасибо за комплименты! Скоро начну снова ТВАРЬить! :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Одно лицо...*

Дай желанье раствориться
Дай желанье про всё забыть
Дай мне быть свободной птицей
Дай мне повод разлюбить

Я не хочу быть частью твоей жизни
Я не хочу с тобою быть одним лицом
Ты зверь невиданно-безумной мести
Ты часть меня – горишь безжалостным огнём

И я в тебе запрятан как в плаценту
Меня скрываешь как позор!
Глаза же вскроют жизни этой правду
Открой души своей узор!

*Добавлено через 50 минут*
А это так...свободные мысли!

*Раз! Два! Три!*

Раз! Два! Три! И наши силы не равны
Три! Два! Раз! Сильнее стану я сейчас
Твои мечты – опасность для игры
Ударь сейчас, пока дышу я через раз

Не дай мне встать иначе будет поздно
Та сила, что во мне - размажет по стене
Убей меня пока ещё возможно
Но если подниму я взгляд, придёт конец тебе

Глаза поднял и на ноги я встал
Удар за ударом - мечтал меня сразить!
Раз! Два! Три! И ты уже упал!
Три! Два! Раз! Меня не смог ты оценить!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Артур! Растешь , это очень достойно внимания! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Предисловие
_Ты доказательство моей жизни
Ты факт моих действий
Ты объект моей любви
И я прошу тебя, живи…_

Мне не дано было влюбиться
И жить до самых мудрых лет
Но дали шанс переродиться
Отныне твой я оберег

 Как тень твоя всегда с тобою
Я рядом был и день и ночь
Тебя спасал своей душою
Я был всегда готов помочь

Но ты забыла свою веру
И отвернулась от меня
Ты отдала всё беспределу
Тебя прошу «Поверь в меня!»

----------


## Элла

*Sign*,



> Предисловие
> Ты доказательство моей жизни
> Ты факт моих действий
> Ты объект моей любви
> И я прошу тебя, живи…
> 
> Мне не дано было влюбиться
> И жить до самых мудрых лет
> Но дали шанс переродиться
> ...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, это уже немного мистично! 
Я свой желаю  оберег тебе  найти,
Любви и счастья в творческом пути! :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*Она*

Холод мрак и пустота
Вдоль дороги ты одна
Платье, тушь смывает дождь
Всё о нём приводит в дрожь

Быть не там – уйти на век
Не оставив даже след
Мысли все только об этом
Стать любимым человеком

Дождь прошел, погасли звёзды
Высыхают капли-злёзы
Боль в душе - её не спрячешь
«Жизни суть?» - и снова плачешь...

«Что любовь?» не понимаешь
Но его теперь не знаешь
Боль пройдёт – забудешь слёзы
Время лечит – жизни грозы…

----------


## Sign

просто набросок...

*Всё прошло, всё ушло*

Всё прошло, всё ушло
И холодом дышу...
Тебя прошу моя любовь
Скажи что «Не люблю!»

Повернусь спиной к тебе
И слёз не покажу
Тебя прошу, поверь ты мне...
Что больше не люблю!

Шаг за шагом – ухожу
Тебя прошу забыть
Ты пойми, я не могу…
О боже как мне жить!

Темноты не боюсь
От неё не убежать
И скажу, что я клянусь…
Я не вернусь опять!

Всё прошло, всё ушло
И холодом дышу
Но свет её души ловлю…
Как мог я потерять!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, а кто-то говорил не пишется! :Aga: Вот дождалась нового стиха!

----------


## Sign

*Побольше улыбок! Для нашей страны!**

Побольше улыбок! Для нашей страны!
Чтоб выжить ведь в ней - улыбки нужны!
Поменьше читать политических пресс!
От них ты получишь психический стресс!

И первый канал отключи насовсем!
Там «Единая ложь» живёт без проблем!
Забудь про политику – мы ей не нужны
Побольше улыбок! Для нашей страны!

*Выше указанное стихотворение - личное мнение автора...

----------


## Лев

> *Выше указанное стихотворение - личное мнение автора...


Во многих сектах есть запрет
На то, что ты перечислял.
Но Мир не прост и есть Завет
Принять таким, каким он стал...
Смиреньем и Любовью
Изменишь ты его.
Пролито много крови,
А толку что с того?

----------


## Sign

*Лев*,
Смириться успею всегда в этой жизни
Ведь в нашей стране любят тех, кто не видит!

----------


## Лев

> Смириться успею всегда в этой жизни


Не откладывай, а то не успеешь:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

мне ещё не много лет...всё успею в этой жизни  :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Навсегда*

Холода…
Наступают в душе холода
И дорога ведёт в никуда
Отнимая тебя навсегда…
От меня

От меня…
Подарю тебе частицу себя
Буду знать, что сердце бьётся не зря
Согревает оно только тебя…
Навсегда

Навсегда…
Сохраню тебе дорогу сюда
Буду ждать, когда пройдут те года
И вернёшься в этот мир навсегда…
Навсегда…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,не зря! Не зря бьется сердечко! Умница! Артур! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Шутки ради!

*Дурное утро*

Дурное утро и всё в тяжком тумане
Надо мною летает «бабочка оригами»
Голова трещит от вчерашней пьяни
И проклят тот день, что напился с друзьями

А зеркало всё отражает как книга
Здесь было лицо, а сейчас чья-то фига
Халат надеваю и пью, может пива?
Какое тут пиво…оно вчера же было!

Стакан за стаканом – я сок уплетаю
Куда себя деть? Сейчас я не знаю!
Быстрее в кровать - я уже улетаю!
Но моторы хрипят, аспирин я глотаю!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,ооо Артур! Ты что такое похмелье!:biggrin: Мне прямо захотелось тебе за пивом сбегать!

----------


## Sign

Закат…

На твоей могиле высохли цветы
Не прошло и года - и не нужен ты!
Позабыт твой образ, позабыт и смех
Ты играл жестоких, несмотря на грех…

И холодный ветер, поднимая пыль
Раздувает чувства, словно сказку быль
Твои мысли были, их хранит архив
Но тебя забыли, словно старый миф…

Твоя жизнь летела, не смотря назад!
Но свеча сгорела, и пришёл закат…
Я стою с букетом - вспоминаю миг,
Когда жёсткий образ в душу мне проник…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Как-то вот меня не тронуло. . . Пресно.

----------


## Sign

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,



> не тронуло


У него нет такого свойства.

----------


## aigul

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,а этот стих и не слезный. Он и говорит о том , что все сухо в нашей жизни, к сожалению!
*Sign*,молодец! Мне сподобалось!

----------


## Лев

> Как-то вот меня не тронуло. . . Пресно.


Не может "трогать" всех подряд,
Сегодня "тронет", завтра равнодушен
Настрой души, её заряд
Разбудят и... покой нарушен.

----------


## Sign

Ничего серьёзного...просто захотелось написать...

Солнечный день)))

Моё нежное сердце обнимай
Знай, я ухожу этой ночью в рай
Мои грустные глаза не забывай
Ты поймёшь… «Гуд бай!...бай…бай…»

А завтра будет солнечный день
Посмотри в небо…тебе не лень!
С высоты небесного колорита
Я улыбнусь тебе…нам вместе классно было!

Ты будешь искать в облаках мою улыбку
Словно в надежде на ещё одну попытку
Но любовь как розы цветок увядает
И лишь на губах следы свои оставляет

Живи и люби этот солнечный день
Обо мне вспоминай… тебе ведь не лень!
Запускаю с неба солнца корабли
Отражается светом знак духовной любви!)))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Это песня?

----------


## Sign

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Это просто то что в голову пришло...))):smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> *Фрагмент ме4ты*,
>  Это просто то что в голову пришло...))):smile:


Знаете. . . Думаю,что над этим надо поработать. Душа в стихах чувствуется, но очень сыро. Не сердитесь. Пишу, как думаю.

----------


## aigul

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,ну  у Артура все получится. Мне очень понравилось настроение в этом стихе , а остальное не важно, техничность прийдет со временем.  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> Пишу, как думаю.


А я пишу как чувствую)))



> техничность прийдет со временем.


Спасибо! А даже если и не прийдёт...я растраиваться не буду....у меня и без этого много идей на жизнь)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,прийдет не сумневайсь!  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Вкус-Укус

Губы нежности шептали
И пронзали словно яд
Мы не знали что попали
В чёрной страсти водопад

Тело к телу прикасалось
Словно падшая трава
Нам любовью показалось
Крепость красного вина

Обнимали, целовали
Познавали жизни  вкус!
Мы друг друга потеряли
Продав душу за укус…  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Все бы нормально,но рифма 'трава-вина' - это бы поправить. Честно говоря - стихотворение не очень получилось,когда берется такая интересная тема,то ее нужно постараться облечь в не менее интересную форму. А у Вас вышло:взяли бриллиант и спрятали в консервную банку - любопытно, но на искусство не похоже.

----------


## Sign

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Я и не претендую на искусство. Искусство как и красота понятия неопределённые! А я так понимаю вы "Искусствовед"?

----------


## Black Lord

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,Диана, когда же ты нас порадуешь своими замечательными стихотворениями или ты пока только в прозе сильна?
Не всегда рифма является основой, есть разные стили и техника, в которой нет совсем рифмы.
Пример:
Я «Литовкой» весной,
Пробегусь по росе, 
Опустив в аромат травы тело.
Диана,  это законченный стих в японском стиле «Хоку», трёхстрочие.
Заметь, что рифма отсутствует, но есть краски и глубокий смысл.
Не стоит брать на себя непосильную ношу, а проза у тебя замечательная.
Надеюсь, что дождусь и таких же качественных стихов. Удачи!!!

----------


## aigul

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,ну  многое можно не называть искусством с субъективной точки зрения. Вот дымковская игрушка- искусство? А для кого-то мазня. Так что тут можно поспорить Ну захотелось Артуру так, он так и написал.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Губы нежности шептали
> И пронзали словно яд
> Мы не знали что попали
> В чёрной страсти водопад


Мне это место понравилось. Вот тут все четко.

----------


## Sign

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Что Вам хочу сказать "Я не обижен и даже не задет!")))
aigul всегда меня исправляет в моих ошибках. Их мы обсуждаем в аське. За что ей премного благодарен!!! Этот человек объективно относится к моей писанине. Уж 1 год как мы с ней знакомы!
Хотя я и юрист, но НЕНАВИЖУ ПРАВИЛА! Тем более в искусстве! Какие могут быть правила, когда человек создаёт что-то своё! Если в творчестве человек начинает думать о правилах, то это уже не творчество, а работа!
Упаси боже, если все начнут думать о правилах красоты! Все пойдут к хирургам и начнут откачивать жир, делать нос глаза губы!
Правила должны быть в юридических документах и в религиозной литературе, которые человек должен соблюдать! А в творчестве и красоте человек должен думать душой и сердцем, а не правилом!
Я свои "строчки" пишу тогда, когда у меня душа лежит к этому и правила в это время не уместны!

----------


## Sign

*Ты покупаешь, продаёшь*

Ты покупаешь, продаёшь
Всё что захочешь ты берёшь
Твоим фантазиям нет предела
Душа лишь портит твоё дело!

И её тело тут как кстати!
Бело и смело – для объятий!
Он достаёт уже…кредитку!
Подписан чек и ждёт улыбку!

В ответ подарок лишь ухмылка
«Хоть я грешна, но не для рынка!»
И тут накрылся его банк…
Вернулось всё как бумеранг!

Мораль тех «строчек» такова:
«Где тело там и есть душа
И хоть она была грешна
Мораль осталась в ней сильна!»

----------


## Лев

> Правила должны


Творчество Баха стало правилом для последующих поколений...
Битлз своими "неправильными последовательностями" аккордов заворожили мир...

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ты знаешь,
 Бывает тело без души,
А ты пиши ещё, пиши! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Тебе

Пропала сердца половина
И душу, пустота затмила
Судьба как божья гильотина
Тебе свободу подарила

Но как же быть…
Осталась половина
И не забыть…
Любовь тому причина

Болит…
Как солнце на закате!
Горит…
В душе моей проклятье!

Вонзиться в воду!
Не взяв, глотка дыханья…
И взять свободу!
Не сказав слов прощанья…

----------


## sendaysa

> Судьба как божья гильотина
> Тебе свободу подарила


Изумительно сказано!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sign

*sendaysa*,
 Спасибо...Вот так всегда когда эмоции перехлёстывают за грани....

----------


## sendaysa

> sendaysa,
> Спасибо...Вот так всегда когда эмоции перехлёстывают за грани....


 Да у Вас все стихи ,, на всплеске".. И это здорово - иначе быть не должно.  А техника... Да Б-г с ней. Отшлифуете при желании. Можно написать асолютно грамотную и возвышенную ,, тягомотину" , которую никто читать не будет. А смысл?

----------


## aigul

> Изумительно сказано!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Согласна!  :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> А смысл?


 :br:

----------


## Sign

*Вчерашний герой*

Ты не увидишь больше слёз!
Я перестал искать предлог к любви…
Мой мир был полон глупых грёз!
Следы от них остались лишь в груди…

Похоже, время победило бой,
И год сыграл трагическую роль.
С тобой теперь другой любви герой…
А себе оставлю только боль!

И тени в четырёх стенах…
Вдруг станут правдой этой жизни!
Я не пойму что не в ладах…
Сорвусь как лист к вчерашней мысли…

*Добавлено через 19 секунд*
*Ты и Я*

Ты для меня всего лишь строчки…
Какой-то странной атмосферы!
И мы не ставим даже точки,
Когда срываем все пределы!

Ты далеко и это значит,
Что смысл есть ещё влюбляться!
А жизнь от нас друг друга прячет!
Чтобы в себе не замыкаться…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Урааа Артур вернулся! :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

> Ты для меня всего лишь строчки…
> Какой-то странной атмосферы!
> И мы не ставим даже точки,
> Когда срываем все пределы!


Но между нами километры,
А точки,ты не ставь, не надо.
Пусть между нами пляшут ветры!
И жизни сносит все торнадо!

Пусть лучше многоточья будут,
Они дают ещё надежду,
Что все не только не причуды,
мечты твой теплый ветер свежий!

Позволь подарить каламбурчик! ))))

----------


## Sign

*Люблю=Нулю*

Весь мир свернулся в букву «ЗЮ»!
Все чувства, прировняв к нулю.
Не важно кому сказать люблю…
Важнее защитить жизнь свою!

И ты ведёшь одну, вторую
Надев «резиновую» сбрую!
Касаясь и «любя» её…
Ты получаешь вновь своё.

Но вдруг увидев лик невинный,
И ощутив сердечный пульс.
Ты станешь как пацан наивный,
Поняв, что был душевно пуст.

И доведя себя до стресса,
Всем тем, что было без любви!
Устав от дикого прогресса.
Подаришь той мечты свои!

----------


## Sign

*Красивая воровка*  :flower: 

Её волнует твой престиж,
И шоппинг в городе Париж!
Любовь по правилам гламурного журнала,
Испила как «Шато» с французского бокала!

Блокнот исписан мечтой одной,
Забыть дорогу в дом родной…
Стереть подруг, что знали все детали,
И как её в той жизни звали.

Красив и вид и плавны фразы,
Когда ты даришь ей алмазы!
Оценит все твои машины,
И перспективы для квартиры.

Подарит шанс любить себя,
Ты словно малое дитя!
Кольцо с бриллиантом в пять карат!
Ты не заметил, как женат!

Попалась мышка в мышеловку
Ты в дом пустил красивую воровку
Сыграл в рулетку, не зная правил
И пушку сам к виску приставил!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Артур! Во как тебя на злободневные стихи то потянуло. УУУУХ! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Иногда реалии жизни возбуждают!))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,это точно. иногда опускают душу ниже плинтуса.:frown:

----------


## Sign

Леночка, тебе! :Oj:  :flower: 

Моя больная орхидея…
Ты так мила в своей болезни.
Твоя спонтанная идея,
Приводит часто и до песни!

Твои глаза полны печали…
Но свет очей прекрасней всех!
И как друг друга мы не знали?
Ведь нам дружить с тобой не грех!

Слова и строчки всё едино!
И мыслим мы как будто в слух!
И я хочу сказать «Спасибо!»
За тот единый, сильный дух!

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
*Свеча*

Зажглась свеча, что не горела!
Она забыла, как любить…
Спокойно, скромно тихо тлела,
Боясь хозяйку разбудить…

Но вот настал момент желаний,
Увидев яркую звезду!
Конец её разочарований,
«Хочу я лишь любовь одну!»

Горела так, что не задуешь,
Цвела как маковый бутон!
«Свеча, кому ты свет даруешь?»
Ворчала кошка через сон…

И так горела всю эту ночь!
Но ночь прошла и звёзды прочь…
И свет свечи ушёл как дождь…
Судьбу свою не превозмочь…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Боже! с утра такой подарок! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Вдоль дороги…*

Иду вдоль дороги,
В руке револьвер.
Убил я пороки!
И снёс стен барьер!

Пространство летит,
Но движенье к нулю…
Душонка дрожит,
«Я тебя не люблю!»

Прощаясь с тобой,
Поцелуй подарил...
Казалось я твой,
Но, а я не любил…

И хоть поцелуй,
Был прекрасен на вкус!
Рискуй и колдуй!
Всё равно не вернусь…

Его я оставлю,
Себе как урок.
Судьбу я исправлю…
Но оставлю, ожог.

И слёзы и сны,
Растворились в туман…
Дорога войны…
Оказалась «обман»…

----------


## Skadi

> Зажглась свеча, что не горела!
> Она забыла, как любить…





> Горела так, что не задуешь,
> Цвела как маковый бутон!
> «Свеча, кому ты свет даруешь?»
> Ворчала кошка через сон…
> 
> И так горела всю эту ночь!
> Но ночь прошла и звёзды прочь…
> И свет свечи ушёл как дождь…
> Судьбу свою не превозмочь…


Красивые строки..... :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Вдоль дороги…


 :Aga: Артур просто класс. Картинку я прочувствовала!

----------


## Sign

*Посвящается Идее*

Меня лечили микстурой от жизни,
Но я выживал и цепи срывал!
Меня разрушали духовные мысли,
И я умирал, но вновь воскресал!

Отвержен, забит и не понятый сутью,
Я делал свой шаг, разжигая конфликт.
Вставал на защиту с открытою грудью!
Выслушивал стоя фальшивый вердикт.

Меня призирали за мысли иные,
Но я выживал и цепи срывал.
Меня осуждали все духи святые,
И я умирал, но вновь воскресал!

----------


## Sign

*Один*

Я понял, 
Что холод в сердце…
Это естественное состояние души.

Я видел,
Как уходят близкие…
Но не ронял я ни слезы.

А мир!
Менялся на глазах,
И распылялся как замок из песка…

Теперь…
Я тут совсем один,
И та бездушная холодная слеза.

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, интересно! Бело и поэтично! :Aga:  Кратко, но звонко!

----------


## Sign

*Восковые фигуры*

Мы стали вдруг с тобой пустыми,
И чувства нет, и глаз погас…
Как будто воском нас залили,
Выставив души на показ.

Стоим и слушаем молчанье,
Не можем слов сказать любви.
В надежде ощутить дыханье,
Что никогда не берегли…

Мы ошибались так жестоко,
Что нет любви, есть лишь игра!
Сейчас близки, но одиноко…
Теперь закончилась борьба.

Глаза в глаза - блестят алмазы,
Искусно сделана душа!
Но на губах остались фразы…
-«Хочу быть рядом!» -«Навсегда!»

----------


## Ольвия

> Мы ошибались так жестоко,
> Что нет любви, есть лишь игра!
> Сейчас близки, но одиноко…
> Теперь закончилась борьба.


Зацепило..... Спасибо!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Ольвия*,
Бывает и такое...жизнь настолько многогранна, что бесполезно искать в ней единственный смысл...

----------


## Ольвия

> жизнь настолько многогранна,


Просто я через это прошла... и написано как-будто мной....

----------


## aigul

> Стоим и слушаем молчанье,
> Не можем слов сказать любви.
> В надежде ощутить дыханье,
> Что никогда не берегли…


А говорить нужно!  :Aga: :biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> А говорить нужно!


Согласен полностью с Леной. :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 С Днем рождения!!!!! :flower:  Пусть в жизни будет больше белых полос... 
Удачи, счастья и вдохновения!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Sign,
>  С Днем рождения!!!!!


Артур, присоединяюсь к поздравлению!
Здоровья и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Sign

*Ольвия*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
УУУ! СпсибОООгромное! Не ожидал! Очень приятно! Да, стал я ещё на год старше...хотя этого совершенно не чувствую!)))) Да и вряд-ли почувствую!!!))))

----------


## Лев

*С Днём Рождения!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625518
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/642445

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Артур ! Солнце, ты ты мое! Поздравляю  тебя ! Счастья тебе , удачи! Любви  самой самой глубокой! Целую ! Целую! Целую! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
Артур, мы мало общаемся...но поздравить всегда приятно :smile:
День рождения - особый день! Примите мои самые искренние пожелания всего самого доброго  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Sign

*Лев*,
Спасибо за песни! ДА, не представляю себя через 20 лет))) Но оптимизм точно будет присутствовать!)))
*aigul*,
Спасибо! О, любовь! Ну через годика 4 свадьба точно будет!))) Так что ещё погуляем!
*Skadi*,
Спасибо за поздравление! Всегда открыт для новых личностей)))

----------


## yozhik67

> Вы читали Мулдашева или Тихоплавов? Ю. Бабикова?


:eek: Они что - все в нашем лесу водятся???!!!:eek:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюша :biggrin: Из лесу, вестимо :wink: Хочешь сказать, что...а что? :smile:
Андрюш, я спать...хорошего отдыха  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Ого!!!! Как у вас тут интересно.....:redface: :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Оставь работу на потом 
> Сегодня будем мы вдвоём
> Забудь проблемы - здесь их нет
> Закроешь дверь, погасишь свет
> 
> *Я для тебя зажгу свечу
> Мы будем слушать тишину
> И только шёпот моих губ
> «Тебя люблю!* О, как я глуп!»
> ...


Артур...очень понравилось  :flower:

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,
Спасибо! А я считаю это банальщиной!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Спасибо! А я считаю это банальщиной!


Почему тогда всё простое - гениально? :rolleyes::wink:
А разве каждодневные хлопоты - банальщина? Каждый миг нашей жизни - живой...и неповторимый ...

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,



> каждодневные хлопоты


-это лишь хлопоты и ничего "свыше" они не несут.

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
Отнюдь, Артур )) Они могут быть приятными и именно тем, что без "свыше" :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> А я считаю это банальщиной!


Странно!!!!

----------


## Sign

Да уж! Пробка, очередь в магазине, ожидание лифта, и т.д.  - вот каждодневные хлопоты. Единственный плюс от пробки, что можно выспаться)))

----------


## Skadi

> Единственный плюс от пробки, что можно выспаться)))


В любом отрицании есть свой позитив - с какой стороны посмотреть, и если есть желание увидеть и признать этот позитив так же, с улыбкой, как Вы :wink:

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,
я просто стараюсь не обращать внимание на эти хлопоты.

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
А что для Вас не хлопоты? и что приятно? :rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,
Ненавижу очереди - этим всё сказано! А приятно когда есть для кого жить.

----------


## Ольвия

> А приятно когда есть для кого жить.


На 100%... :Ok:  Вы, главное, внимания на меня не обращайте.....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> приятно когда есть для кого жить.


Хорошо сказано - принято :smile:

----------


## Sign

> Вы, главное, внимания на меня не обращайте


Ну почему не обращать...обращаю! просто на Ваше удивление я ничего не смог ответить)

----------


## Ольвия

> просто на Ваше удивление я ничего не смог ответить)


Опять же ж таки странно.....:biggrin:  Не, просто интересные диалоги у Вас с Олей получаются.... А я согласна и с Вами и с ней.....  Вот и читаю просто....:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

*Ольвия*,
"Бывает и такое")))

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 Сколько Вам лет???? Может, мы с Вами сможем общаться на "ты"? :smile:

----------


## Sign

*Ольвия*,
Я молодой холостяк....мне 21. Можно и на "Ты" )

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
Наверно, Оля передумала :biggrin: я о "ты"....:wink: не расстраивайтесь  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 Ну и отлично!!!!! А то как-то "Вы" меня напрягает....  А я немолодая полухолостячка.........:biggrin: Хотя холостяцкая жизнь мне откровенно нравится..........:biggrin: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> Наверно, Оля передумала


Не... У комп отключается...:frown: Уже три раза.... Плохой такой.....:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
*Ольвия*,
Желаю приятного общения :smile: :flower:  
Убегаю - мне завтра горячий денёк предстоит :rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,
Вы знаете...я по натуре ооочень наглый. И я считаю "Пока женщина цветёт как маковый бутон", то с ней можно общаться на "Ты", показывая тем самым, что возраст не помеха для свободного общения)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skadi*,
Спасибо! А Вы от нас "откатываете"?)))

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Сладких снов!!!!!! :flower: 
 Я на всякий случай тоже всем пожелаю доброй ночи, а то вдруг опять отключусь..... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

> я считаю "Пока женщина цветёт как маковый бутон", то с ней можно общаться на "Ты", показывая тем самым, что возраст не помеха для свободного общения)))


Артур, я не в плену возрастных авторитетов, а посему обращение на "ты" или "Вы" - для меня явление не отвлекающее от основного желания получать удовольствие от общения (если оное возникает, конечно :wink:).
Удачи! )))

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 Артур, приятно было пообщаться....  Хоть и мало.... Доброй ночи и ярких снов!!! :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Сомненье*

Меня мучает сомненье…
«Есть ли смысл пробужденья?»
Слаще жить ведь в сновиденье!
Ощущая наслажденья.

Отрываться от физического,
И вдыхая неба мусс.
Открывать метафорического!
Для мифических муз.

Или жить в банальном мире,
Поглощая серы вкус.
«Разлагаясь по квартире»
Контролируя свой пульс!

Вновь проснувшись в этом мире…
Ощутишь тяжёлый груз!
Но ты вспомнишь, что в квартире,
Кто-то ждёт объятий уз!

----------


## Sign

> Хоть и мало


Ну не в последний раз...так что мы наверстаем)))

----------


## Ольвия

> так что мы наверстаем)))


 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Но ты вспомнишь, что в квартире,
> Кто-то ждёт объятий уз!


Хорошо,если так......... :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Мы сегодня пошикуем!*

Мы сегодня пошикуем!
Купим красное вино.
Мы сегодня покайфуем,
Ставим «бабки» на зеро!

И удача тут как кстати,
Улыбнётся в этот миг!
Казино сегодня платит,
Значит вечер для интриг!

Мы забудем про болезни,
И осеннюю хандру.
Жизнь прекрасна, хоть ты тресни!
Перебьём свою судьбу.

Наслаждаясь дивной ночью,
Ощущая терпкий вкус.
Прикоснусь к тебе щекою:
-Ночь проходит…
-Ну и пусть!

----------


## smychok

> Мы сегодня пошикуем!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

*Sign*, :Pivo:  сильно не шикуй, говорят, что кризис рядом бегает, может и нагрянуть...:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*Андрей Байрон*,
Да мы на него чихнём...поросячим гриппом!  :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Наслаждаясь дивной ночью,
> Ощущая терпкий вкус.


Есть у меня кусочек, которому не суждено, видать завершиться... Но здесь будет в тему....

Я, синкопируя шаг,
По твоим мыслям пройдусь...
Внушает полночь нам страх,
Но я ее не боюсь...

И стук моих каблуков 
Задаст на бешеный ритм...
Хочу общаться без слов
С тобой до самой зари...

----------


## Sign

> Я, синкопируя шаг,
> По твоим мыслям пройдусь...
> Внушает полночь нам страх,
> Но я ее не боюсь...
> 
> И стук моих каблуков 
> Задаст на бешеный ритм...
> Хочу общаться без слов
> С тобой до самой зари...


Точно!)))) :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
Как поживает юноша Артур? :wink::rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

*Skadi*,
спасибо, замечательно! Целую неделю был дома и успел даже записаться на студии!

----------


## Ольвия

> Целую неделю был дома и успел даже записаться на студии!


Класс, :Ok: .... а что писали, если не секрет?

----------


## Sign

> Класс,.... а что писали, если не секрет?


пока секрет...но может быть выложу)

----------


## Skadi

> успел даже записаться на студии!


Та-а-ак...с этого момента поподробнее, пли-и-из  :Vah: 
Уж не хочет ли Артур сказать, что поёт? или ...что? обожаю сюрпризы :rolleyes:



> может быть выложу)


Звучит обнадёживающе :wink: подождём... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> пока секрет...но может быть выложу)


Понятно........

----------


## Sign

> Уж не хочет ли Артур сказать, что поёт?


такое есть...правда чисто для себя...

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
Это прекрасно, когда человек поёт! Не имеет значения, для себя ли, для других :wink: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, поет поет! ! Я сама жду сюрприз!

----------


## Sign

ну вот тут я запел... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...62#post2493162

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 :Ok:   Иду слушать....:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
*Артур, и тебя тоже буду слушать после ужина...проголодались на репетиции-то....:wink:*

----------


## Ольвия

*Sign*,
 Спасибо за стихи, за песни.... А это за новый аватар......... :br:

----------


## Sign

*Ольвия*,
Спасибо Вам! Было бы за что...

----------


## Black Lord

> ну вот тут я запел...


Артур, напомнил Петлюру.
За неплохой старт!  :br:

----------


## Sign

> Артур, напомнил Петлюру.
> За неплохой старт!


ООО! Спасибо за сравнение! В своё время ОООчень любил творчество Петлюры!!!

----------


## Sign

*Отражение*

Пропадает отражение,
И с лица стекает грим.
Наступает подозрение,
«Так ли я на свете жил?»

Обворован мир духовный,
Стены серые молчат.
Может, был я слишком злобный?
Мысли жёсткие звучат.

Тонет правда в зазеркалье…
Как последнее письмо,
Не проходит расстояние.
Правды знать не суждено…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,
А мы ведь все загримированы,
Мы все играем чью-то роль.
А ты пиши слова рифмованы
И помни в жизни ты король.

Каламбурчик :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Нам врали чувства о любви*

Нам врали чувства о любви,
И губы жгли словами ложь!
В чужих объятьях страсть нашли,
Ну а в своих всего лишь дрожь…

Печален мир в своих прикрасах…
Привыкли жить как короли!
Скрываем суть в красивых фразах,
Меняя души на рубли…

Моменты жизни все банальны,
Работа, дом в конце к плите!
И души стали вдруг реальны,
Их потеряли  в суете!

Так может быть свернуть обратно?
Вернувшись просто к тишине!
И наугад неоднократно,
Искать их в этой темноте…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, 
Поверь мне я уже пыталась,
Тоску скрывать и в тишине
Я то рыдала, то смеялась,
Но кто-то думал обо мне?

И не хочу обратно в темень,
Опять ждать солца и весны,
Я стала там холодным кремнем,
Бездушным ... Все от пустоты.

Каламбурчик.  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Я тебя люблю!*

Зачем в глазах твоих я вижу боль?
Зачем ты плачешь над его игрой?
Поверь не стоит он этих слёз,
Он не принимал тебя всерьёз…

Не плач…прошу тебя сейчас не плач!
Я тут, но я не лекарь и не врач,
Ты верь, пройдёт печаль…
Спадёт с души твоей вуаль.

Когда ты плачешь я виду борьбу,
За твоё сердце и судьбу!
Когда сияешь ты, я сплю,
Я Ангел…Я тебя люблю!

----------


## Sign

*Реальность*

Я плыву в течении этой серой массы,
Мне знакомы ваши тусклые гримасы.
Продолжаем этот грязный путь,
В нём мы теряем жизни суть!

Окунаем правду в латексные чувства,
Чтобы не было нам очень грустно.
Задержав дыханье, ощущаем счастье,
Но браслеты давят на моё запястье!

Задыхаюсь под покровом этой лести…
Правда гибнет из-за личной жести.
Прорываться, разорвав банальность,
И открыв глаза ощутить реальность!

----------


## aigul

> Когда ты плачешь я виду борьбу,
> За твоё сердце и судьбу!
> Когда сияешь ты, я сплю,
> Я Ангел…Я тебя люблю!


Мой , ангел!
Сильных два крыла...
Ах, если бы она согла
С тобой лететь, с тобою быть,
Она не птица, ей любить
Лишь суждено его, земного,
Разбитого, ничтожного, глухого
К её неистовым мольбам,
К её словам , к её слезам.

----------


## Sign

*Зимний плен*

Забронируй моё сердце для себя,
Мне надоела эта мёртвая зима.
Ты знаешь, я просто схожу с ума…
Когда листву накрывают снега.

Словно танец на снежных напевах,
Я не могу думать об изменах.
И стекло, играя с белым морозом,
Держит меня под этим гипнозом.

Подойду и вздохну, и растает узор…
Я взгляну и увижу весенний твой взор!
Снег прошёл, всё ушло - время для перемен!
Сердце требует счастья, истёк зимний плен!

П.С. Вот как то вот так получилось...

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, yee ты наверное от меня лирикой заразился! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> *Sign*, yee ты наверное от меня лирикой заразился!


Спешу тебя разочаровать...это лишь временное помешательство))))

----------


## aigul

*Артур! С Новым годом! Любви тебе счастливой! Пусть исполняются твои желания и покоряются новые высоты!*

----------


## Sign

Леночка, спасибОООчень приятно!!!

----------


## Sign

*Разрушен жизни механизм*

Я не пытаюсь быть правдивым,
И быть реальным как предмет!
Только стараюсь быть счастливым…
Во мне слова и «да» и «нет»!

Мир «плоскостей» меня пугает!
Отравлен он антидушой.
Нас шорох денег согревает,
Мы не спешим идти домой!

Леса в пустыни превратились,
Моря теряют внешний вид.
На что когда-то мы молились,
Их образ нас теперь лишь злит!

Прочитан мир, избиты строки,
Намёков нет на модернизм!
Мы перепутали дороги.
Разрушен жизни механизм.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Суровая реальность. . .

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Разрушен жизни механизм*
> 
> Я не пытаюсь быть правдивым,
> И быть реальным как предмет!
> Только стараюсь быть счастливым…
> Во мне слова и «да» и «нет»!
> 
> Мир «плоскостей» меня пугает!
> Отравлен он антидушой.
> ...




Злободневное... :Aga: 
Хорошее стихотворение! :Ok: 
Удачи во всём! :flower:

----------


## Sign

> Злободневное...
> Хорошее стихотворение!
> Удачи во всём!


спасибо!!! Вам тоже удачи))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, очень реалистично!  :Aga: И злободнено так. 

Хочу похвалить. 

Стал намного ровнее писать. 
Точнее стали рифмы!
Да ты поэт! Ну что сказать!
Запустишь механизмы! 
( Механизмы стихосложения) Гы. 

Молодец, Артур!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*Одинокое сердце
*
1.
На часах уже полночь...
Только я не могу сейчас понять,
Как бывает так в жизни?
Что так можно легко потерять.

Растворились в закате,
Все мечты, где я и где была ты!
Стало всё вдруг так пусто,
И сердца вдруг стали разлучены...

Бридж:
Слушать дождь
Искать, желать
Свет в окне
И вновь страдать!

Припев:
Одинокое сердце!
Не кричит, не плачет, не зовёт.
За закрытою дверцей!
Там теперь его никто не ждёт...

Одинокое сердце!
Словно миф печали и тоски.
За закрытою дверцей!
Прошептали простое «Прости…»

2.
Отыскать бы те чувства,
Что с тобою когда-то не берегли!
Или просто замкнуться...
И жалеть о том, что когда-то зажгли!

Невозможно наверно...
Отыскать ключи от нашей двери.
Просто стало всё ясно...
Поменяли мы к друг-другу замки!

Бридж:
Слушать дождь
Искать, желать
Свет в окне
И вновь страдать!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Умница!!!! Красиво!!!

----------


## Лев

> Одинокое сердце


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562969  :smile:
Песня на твои стихи уже написана?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,Лев ну конечно не написана!

----------


## Sign

> Sign,Умница!!!! Красиво!!!


Спасибо! Конечно банально, но сойдёт)))

----------


## Sign

*В последний раз*

Мы не ценим тех, кто рядом.
Ищем рая в пустоте!
Совратились сладким ядом,
И подвластны темноте.

Поменяли свои взгляды,
Почернело всё вокруг.
Люди стали все как «гады»,
Даже твой надёжный друг!

Мы боимся улыбнуться,
Руку помощи подать.
Нам ведь проще отвернуться,
Чем кого-то поддержать!

Солнца свет уже не греет,
Хоть ещё он не погас…
Может «Он» всё же сумеет!
Нас простить в последний раз…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Артур, ну философ ты у нас!!!!
Что тебя на злободневность то потянуло! Стихо хорошее. 

Артур, только если друг гад, то ето ужо не друг! :biggrin:
Каламбурчик. 

Цем!

----------


## Sign

*Наваждение*

Я замедляю темп для сердца,
Перо касается чернил.
Пишу начало наконец-то,
Но вот уже мой стих поплыл…

Из жанра в жанр - меня кидает,
Окутан дьявольской игрой!
Кто же писать так заставляет?
Кто управляет сейчас мной?

Забыт рассудок – всё в тумане,
В моих глазах лишь только ты!
Я нахожусь сейчас в изгнанье…
Перо, листок от сатаны!

Поток эмоций – наваждение,
Пытаюсь всё это вписать!
Но вот приходит пробуждение,
Я не успел тебя познать…

----------


## Лев

> Кто же писать так заставляет?


Наверно Муза или Муз?:wink:
Готов нести творений груз?



> Кто же писать так заставляет?
> Кто управляет сейчас мной?


эти строчки плохо звучат - "сейчас" пропадает в этой последовательности(я бы в начало строки поставил - ударность). Кто же... - сам подумай.

----------


## aigul

Артур! С праздником! И помни студент! Тяжело в учении легко ... :biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*Перерождаюсь каждый миг*

Перерождаюсь каждый миг,
Ищу себя в картинах века…
Откуда образ мой возник?
Вся перерыта библиотека.

Туман как вечная судьба,
Даёт ответы лишь в сомненьях.
Хочу добраться до тебя!
Но всё находится в сплетениях…

Запутан мир в своей игре,
Все нити на себя тянули!
Теперь не выбраться извне…
Ответ туманы обернули.

Смириться можно с этим фактом,
Принять весь мир, таким как есть…
И жить обычным тихим тактом,
Но это может надоесть…

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,
Перерождаюсь каждый миг,
Бесенок, станет очень кротким...
Он станет словно ангел тих,
Но это отдых лишь короткий.  :Aga: 

Каламбурчик. :biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*В улёте)))*(ничего серьёзного)

Люблю себя как музейный экспонат,
Я и горек я и сладок, одним словом шоколад!

Кто-то от меня кайфует,
Кто-то вновь со мной воюет!

Много правды много лести,
Много криков мало чести…

Мне на это…всё равно!
Знаю я, что я…вино…

Я и красный я и белый
Главное что я не серый!

Обзову себя поэтом,
Напишу стихо с приветом!

Закричу и снова тихо…
Скажут все: «Лечите психа!»

Зимний кризис вновь ушёл
«Я нормальный! Март пришёл!»

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, это ты о ком?

----------


## Sign

> это ты о ком?


Это собирательный образ)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, о о

----------


## Sign

*Один в квартире*

Ночь и дождь – один в квартире…
Свет отключен – свечкин глаз.
Дом под номером четыре,
Стал нам с ней родным сейчас.

За окном сверкает небо,
Совращает на испуг!
Выгляжу сейчас нелепо,
Вдруг услышал в дверцу стук…

Подскочил и сердце в пятки,
Пролетела сразу жизнь!
Я с судьбой играю в прятки,
Шепчет разум мне, держись!

Взял свечу, для боя  - вазу,
Тихо вдоль стены иду…
Я сейчас подстать спецназу!
В жар бросает, как в аду…

Я уже в конце финала,
Открываю резко дверь!
«Эй судьба! Ведь ты же знала!
Это ж мама, а не зверь!»

----------


## Лайн

> Взял свечу, для боя - вазу,
> Тихо вдоль стены иду…
> Я сейчас подстать спецназу!


:smile:представила эту картину

----------


## Лев

*Sign*,
 Страхи детские однако -
 Ведь бывает в жизни бяка...

----------


## Sign

*Жизнь*

Кто сказал, что жизнь прекрасна?
Да, сладка, но есть в ней яд.
Ведь она полна соблазна,
Душу, черти теребят!

Мы вдыхаем феромоны,
Поддаёмся на обман!
Чтим себя как фараоны,
Попадая вновь в капкан…

Ощутив удары в сердце,
Раскрываем мы глаза.
И роняя своё тельце,
Понимаем - жизнь игра…

Боль со временем утихнет,
И поднимем мы свой крест!
Вновь душа для боя крикнет:
«Жизнь любить! Не надоест!»

----------


## Sign

*Рыжий ангел…*

Рыжий ангел сидел на окне,
Всем улыбался, но только не мне...
Мягкие крылья ласкал ветерок,
Был он красив как тюльпана цветок!

В небо смотрел и мечтал о любви,
Со мной говорил он о ней до зори...
Утро настало, пропала любовь,
Мы с ангелом этим не встретимся вновь...

Осень в душе или даже зима,
Все эти дни проживаю без сна...
Взгляды ловлю, но нет только твоих,
Таких нереальных таких озорных!

В памяти я сохраню эти дни,
Что было не так «Ты меня извини…»
Солнце бы сердце согрело моё,
Но, увидев его, вспоминаю её...

----------


## Sign

*Между небом и землёй
*
Претерпело настроение ампутацию души,
Вроде хочется смеяться или плакать от тоски.
Непонятное влечение окунуться в пустоту,
Нету больше настроения, я дышу и не дышу…

Ощущение против правил - разорваться на куски,
Боль на сердце камнем давит, ударяя мне в виски!
Я б ослабил это бремя, но, увы, не хватит сил,
Просто видно шанс истрачен и судьбу я упустил…

Оказавшись на распутье между небом и землёй,
Вспомню жизни те моменты, что укушен был змеёй!
Отпущу плохие мысли, позабуду как кутил,
Да, быть может я не ангел, но и много не грешил…

----------


## Лайн

> Нету больше настроения, я дышу и не дышу…


Дыши!!!:smile:

----------


## Sign

> Дыши!!!:smile:


спасибо) Стараемся дышать)

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ну вот душу ампутировали  и как же теперь стихи?

----------


## Sign

> ну вот душу ампутировали  и как же теперь стихи?


куплю новую...денег маловато, так что хватит только на душонку)))

----------


## Sign

*На листке тетрадном в клетку*

На листке тетрадном в клетку,
Строчки о душе поэта.
Он всю жизнь играл в рулетку,
И искал в тени рассвета.

Рисковал – играл безумца,
Развивая в себе ложь.
Он хотел лишь прикоснуться,
С тем, кто на него похож.

Отражал в стихах запреты,
Что бывало, нарушал!
Раскрывал свои секреты,
Чтобы только не рыдал…

Много врал – писал игриво,
Юмор был его двояк!
Иногда строчил правдиво,
Получая лишь пустяк…

На столе листочек в клетку,
Не дописана строка…
Видно он сыграл в рулетку…
Видно дрогнула рука…

----------


## Sign

*Другу*

На момент закрой свой рот!
И послушай тишину…
Не кидай своих острот!
Ощути души струну…

Глубину людской натуры,
Ты попробуй разгадать.
Не ищи литературы,
Там её не прочитать.

Будь добрее с тем, кто рядом,
Согревай его теплом.
Не трави ты сердце ядом,
Поделись своим крестом.

Близкий друг тебя утешит,
И простит твои грехи.
Он слезу твою поддержит,
Скажет нежно: «Не грусти…»

Не бывает их так много,
В лучшем случае один…
Он один, зато от Бога!
С ним не страшен жизни клин!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Он один, зато от Бога!
> С ним не страшен жизни клин!


Хорошие слова!!! Афоризм!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Sign

> Хорошие слова!!! Афоризм!!!


Спасибо! Значит не всё плохо)

----------


## Anton

> *Между небом и землёй
> *
> Претерпело настроение ампутацию души,
> Вроде хочется смеяться или плакать от тоски.
> Непонятное влечение окунуться в пустоту,
> Нету больше настроения, я дышу и не дышу…
> 
> Ощущение против правил - разорваться на куски,
> Боль на сердце камнем давит, ударяя мне в виски!
> ...


*Жило было Настроение, но случилась вдруг беда!
Заболело Настроение, воспалилась в нём душа!
Видно снова Змей коварный вполз в неё и укусил,
А ведь я, как ни старался, очень много не грешил!

С воспалённым Настроеньем, что-то надо делать мне!
Может быть его отрезать, снова шанс отдать судьбе?
Не могу теперь смеяться! Плакать тоже нету сил!
Между небом и землёю, Змей всю душу искусил!

Я решился и отрезал свою Душу наконец!
А тут снова Змей явился и сказал:"Тебе конец!"
Мне б сразиться б с ним, но только боль колотит по вискам!
Ощущенье против правил - разорвался по кускам!

Непонятное влеченье окунуло в пустоту!
Мне б собраться из кусочков и прикрыть всю "красоту"!
Но дыханья не хватает! Я дышу и не дышу!
Настроенье потерялось! Я ищу его, ищу!

Оказавшись на беспутье, кто поможет? Может Бог?
Без души и Настроенья я молиться бы не смог!
Отпущу себе я бремя и забуду, как кутил!
Да, быть может я не ангел, но и много не грешил…*

Прости, улыбнул ты меня! :smile:Творческих успехов!:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

> Прости, улыбнул ты меня! Творческих успехов!


Ну получилась пародия на мою пародию)))

----------


## Anton

> Спасибо! Значит не всё плохо)


Ты - молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Sign

> Ты - молодец!


Ну мОлодец - это да! А вот молодЕц - это ещё надо учиться и учиться...ну прям всё к Ленину сводиться)))

----------


## Anton

> Ну мОлодец - это да! А вот молодЕц - это ещё надо учиться и учиться...ну прям всё к Ленину сводиться)))


Можно и не как у Ленина: "Учиться и жениться - никогда не поздно!":biggrin:

----------


## Sign

> Можно и не как у Ленина: "Учиться и жениться - никогда не поздно!"


только не для нашего поколения...затормозишь и всё...потом не догонишь упущенное время)))

----------


## Лев

*Anton*,
*Sign*,
 А ну-ка прочтите быстро!
Пародист пародиста пародировал, перепародировал, выперепародировал:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> *Sign*,
>  А ну-ка прочтите быстро!
> Пародист пародиста пародировал, перепародировал, выперепародировал:biggrin:


:biggrin:Тут без пол-литра не разберёшся! :Pivo:

----------


## Sign

Ла ла ла  - Да да да (ничего серьёзного)

Мы смотрим друг на друга,
Не знаем, что сказать…
Хотим узнать друг друга,
В глазах не прочитать…

Сомненья и смущение,
Присутствует у нас.
Мы так хотим сближенья,
Прям здесь и прям сейчас!

Припев:
Ла ла ла - все песни о любви,
Да да да - банальны и просты,
Ну, зачем мы мучаем мозги,
Этими мечтами о любви!

Я Марс, а ты Венера,
Вселенная любовь!
Готовы мы для плена,
Понятно всё без слов.

Желали и хотели,
Теперь лишь я и ты!
Но как же мы умели?
Влюбляться без мечты!

----------


## Sign

*Чувства*

Отпускаю эти чувства,
Без тебя они пусты.
Как английская клубника,
Лишь расстройство для души.

Нет тебя и нету чувства,
Всё теряет цвет и вкус…
Даже нету слово «грустно»,
Потерялся жизни курс.

Краски стали словно тучи,
И рисуют лишь туман…
В нём в глаза твоих заблудших,
Наше счастье пополам…

Посмотревшись в отраженье,
Я в глазах увидел свет…
Он такой же что в картине!
Разгадал любви секрет:

«Не бывает половинных,
Чувства, для двоих важны!
Ведь любовь, она для сильных…
Для таких как я и ты!»

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ла ла ла  - Да да да (ничего серьёзного)





> Припев:
> Ла ла ла - все песни о любви,
> Да да да - банальны и просты,
> Ну, зачем мы мучаем мозги,
> Этими мечтами о любви!


_Прикольная песенка, но самое (для меня) прикольное, что я лет десять назад написала что-то похожее по стилю и так же примерно сказала,  это «просто глупая  песенка». kuku
Не поленилась, поискала и нашла листочек с этим текстом. Простите за наглость, вставлю в Вашей темке. Приятно думать, что мысли сходятся и у умных, талантливых людей – это я о Вас и о себе :biggrin:(сам себя не похвалишь….)_:wink:

*ГЛУПАЯ ПЕСЕНКА.*

1.Обручальные кольца
По углам раскатились.
Будет в этом ли польза,
Но мы расходились.
Дверь одну открывали,
Шли направо, налево.
И слова забывали,
Сразу после припева.
_Пр-ев:
Ла-ла-ла – любовь ушла.
Так её пора прошла.
Ту-ру-ру – слова пусты
Не хватает высоты._

2.Подвенечное платье
Отдала я подруге.
Может всё-таки хватит
В душе моей вьюги,
Чтоб следы замела
Она к дому и сердцу.
Но стучится надежда
Открою ей дверцу.
_Пр-ев:_

----------


## Sign

Спасибо за внимание) Да, время идёт, а чувства остаются и мысли о них остаются...не меняются)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Артууур ! Окуда столько лирики?  :Ha:

----------


## Sign

Да какая лирика...обычно...всё...

----------


## Sign

*Весна
*
Весна раскроет нам сады,
Растопит сердце от зимы.
И позовёт гулять на век,
Туда где серых красок нет.

Подарит жизнь свою в цветах,
Нектар оставит на устах.
Уложит спать в зелёный рай,
Глаза закроет тёплый май.

Уснуть уютно в этом ложе,
Из облаков халат на коже,
Над головой цветы сирени,
Тут только свет, нет места тени!

Чаруют краски в майском мире,
И мы подвластны этой силе!
Забыть его нам не возможно,
Ведь жизнь его порой ничтожна…

----------


## Skadi

> Отпускаю эти чувства,
> Без тебя они пусты


 :Aga:

----------


## Sign

немного...сумбура)

*Горит вода, и льются огни!*

1.
Был бестселлером наш романти́к,
Любви игристой - Шампани пшик!
Попал, прям в сердце тот удар,
И разум погрузился в жар…

А дальше было всё в тумане,
Шептали губы заклинанье.
Желали быть всегда в раю,
А оказались лишь в аду.

Горит вода, и льются огни!
Мы мир перевернули,
Как Раз… Два… Три!!!

Пр.
Ты лишь мечты моей мираж,
Любви прошедший антураж.
Я не грущу, нет смысла мести,
Двоих игра - дешевле лести!

И шелкографией на губах,
Остался лишь эмоций прах!
Забыт конфликт, порог заброшен…
А шаг назад? Он не возможен!

2.
Всё начиналось слишком сладко,
Мы пили чувства до осадка.
И улыбались очень мило,
Друг-другу в сердце, всунув шило!

К концу стекали на пол слёзы,
Стихи рассыпались на прозы!
И жар остыл, оставив камни,
«Прошу, не трожь меня руками…»

Горит вода, и льются огни!
Мы мир перевернули,
Как Раз… Два… Три!!!

----------


## Sign

*Сердце и Разум…*

О, сколько было намёков на сладкую жизнь…
И разум говорил: «Ты за шанс держись!»
Но сердце мне шептало: «Не лучший билет!»
На автобусной остановке, самолётов нет…

И с грустью в глазах продолжал ожидать…
А разум кричал: «Про…пустил, тв** мать!»
Пропали цвета на аллее судьбы,
Нет больше стены, чтобы бить наши лбы.

Замерзнет весь мир от бескровных оков,
И разум смирится…всё понятно без слов.
Но сердце стучит и мне шепчет тепло:
«Раз мы ещё рядом, то не всё решено!»

----------


## aigul

> На автобусной остановке, самолётов нет…


Это точно! :Aga:

----------


## Natalischa

Sign, очень красивые стихи и в каждом столько эмоций и чувств, правда зачастую грустных... Пишите ещё, у вас это здорово получается!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Замерзнет весь мир от бескровных оков,
> И разум смирится…всё понятно без слов.
> Но сердце стучит и мне шепчет тепло:
> «Раз мы ещё рядом, то не всё решено!»


 :Ok:  :flower: 
*«Ум всегда в дураках у сердца»*_ Франсуа де Ларошфуко_ :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> Sign, очень красивые стихи и в каждом столько эмоций и чувств, правда зачастую грустных... Пишите ещё, у вас это здорово получается!


Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ! ОООчень приятно))) :Oj: 




> «Ум всегда в дураках у сердца» Франсуа де Ларошфуко


Очень точно сказано!)

----------


## Sign

Скучно жить без твари всякой,
Любим мы крушить свой тыл.
Только сломим свой характер,
И слезы ручей поплыл…

Перевариваем травму,
И глотаем горький яд.
Застываем с глупым взглядом,
Ищем тех, кто виноват…

Проревёмся словно дети,
Пожалеем вновь себя.
Грусть отложим мы в конвертик,
И поймём что жизнь игра!

Будем снова улыбаться,
Вновь привычная игра.
Но пора уже сознаться,
Любим мы жалеть себя…

----------


## Sign

«Разденьте меня!» - 
Кричала она.
«Я ужасно грешна, 
как дьявола душа»

«Очистите меня! 
Я сама не своя!
Моя красота… 
Опасней огня!»

«Смойте с меня 
Этот дьявольский круг
Я так больше не могу
Душу, черти стерегут!»

«Обновите меня,
Научите бояться!
Я хочу на колени…
Перед крестом опускаться!»

«Объявите войну,
Моей красоте!
Перестаньте верить,
Коварной игре!»

«Разденьте меня!
Почему вы молчите?
О Боже, наверное
Вы тоже грешите!?»

----------


## Sign

*Не мешай себе жить*

Не мешайте мне жить на прекрасной планете,
Этот мир мне так дорог при каждом рассвете.
Я ведь с ним просыпаюсь и ему улыбаюсь,
И в него словно в воду с разбега бросаюсь!

Мне не страшен прогноз на ближайшей неделе,
Он, увы, предсказуем и обычен на деле.
Вся природа открыта, не хранит свои тайны,
И удары её в нас совсем не случайны…

Всё довольно банально… отравил – отравляйся,
Как всегда забирай и воруй – не стесняйся!
Только знай, что в колодце имеется дно…
И глотнуть тебе ила, увы, суждено!

Не мешай себе жить на прекрасной планете,
Уж пора всем понять: «Что за мир мы в ответе!»
Каждый день просыпайся и ему улыбайся,
«Без него мы никто!»: ты понять постарайся…

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не мешай себе жить


 :Ok:  :flower: 
пульсируют остатки совести,
в спокойствие, выискивая смысл,
из растревоженных мозгов доносится - 
жизнь, утверждающее  слово  –
«Выстоим!»

----------


## Sign

> «Выстоим!»


Конечно! Куда мы денемся!!!)

----------


## Sign

*Замерзли лики в зеркалах
*
Замерзли лики в зеркалах,
Глаза пропали с тех картин…
Слезам тут не дано упасть,
Здесь мир расколотых витрин.

Ты не найдёшь историй жизни,
Покрыло всё пыли печаль.
Бокалы все разбиты в брызги…
И тишиной звучит хрусталь.

Остатки жизни отыскать бы,
Сдувая сон старинных книг.
Но лист пропитанный судьбою,
Покрыт чернилами интриг.

Тут холод мрак и пустота…
Убили все, что было живо.
Вселилось слово «Никогда!»
Всё было создано фальшиво!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ооооо давно я твои стихи не читала! Мистически так!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Sign

*Звезда сорвалась вниз*

Звезда сорвалась с ночного неба полотна…
Тому виной была осенняя хандра.
Устала жить в плену любимого рассвета,
Он не давал возможности увидеть его света.

Среди тени сияла, как последняя надежда,
Не верила словам: «Любовь его безбрежна!»
Закрыв глаза на все советы и насмешки…
Ждала она всегда любимого поддержки.

Но проходила ночь, и очи закрывая…
Звезда искала свет, своей судьбы не зная.
А он смотрел на всех - таких слепых, наивных,
Игра его была… любовью для невинных!

Звезда сорвалась вниз, когда ушла надежда…
И поняла тогда, любовь его безбрежна!
На небе как она когда-то… всё сверкали,
Сияли, море слёз…свою судьбу искали!

----------


## Sign

*Не поняв истоков мрачных пантомим*

Я спускаюсь… с трапа самолёта,
Здесь меня… скорей всего не ждут.
Словно… не сезонная погода,
Потерял безоблачный маршрут.

Ожидания оправдались в точку,
Обнимает мегаполис белым льдом.
Проникая прямо в оболочку,
Сердце замерзает мертвым сном.

На глазах витрины в черной обработке,
Каждый спрятал душу в зазеркалье лжи.
Одинаковы здесь все в своей походке,
И метают взгляды, как в мишень  ножи.

Обмануться – способ выживания…
И улыбки строить, словно злобный мим,
Находиться в жизни в виде созидания…
Не поняв истоков мрачных пантомим…

----------


## aigul

Артур , кто же тебя так заморозил, солнце! :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*Масти
*
Сейчас никто из них не вспомнит,
Как встреча глаз сыграла роль.
Что тот момент их жизнь наполнит,
Тем чувством, что прозвали – боль!

И вот прокручена картина,
Любовь и страсть ушли в утиль.
На сцене месть неукротима,
Не видя чувств, зажгла фитиль.

Холодный пот пронзает кожу
На все вопросы есть ответ:
«Ты знаешь, мы с тобой похожи!»
Сказала «да», а сердце «нет!»

В её глазах расчёт единый,
Убить того кто ей мешал.
В его глазах друзей могилы,
Убить того кто целовал!

И вновь прокручена картина,
Прошедших кадров не найти.
Она и он и паутина,
И пресеченные пути…

Дыханье срублено на части,
В слезах от сердца красный след…
Она была пиковой масти!
А он червивых ждал побед…

И в жизни часто так бывает,
Вокруг друзья и есть любовь!
Но время чувства разрушает,
Теряем близких вновь и вновь…

----------


## aigul

Ух ты! Артур неужели ты снова начал писать? 
Ждём ещё! )))))

----------


## Sign

Мне не трудно забыть этот взгляд,
Мне не трудно забыть эти руки.
Мне не трудно…пусть все говорят:
Что любил тебя только от скуки.

Я смирюсь с расставанием в пути,
И с обрывками фраз в одночасье…
Что кидала в минуты судьбы,
Когда сердце цеплялось за счастье.

И не будет слезливых оков,
На плечах моих дождь, да и только.
Мир покрыла печаль облаков,
Капли падают в сердце, так больно!

Расплылись по канавам слова:
«Я тебя не люблю…всё остыло…»
Разгонюсь и ногами волна,
Смоет все, что счастье разбило…

Мне не трудно забыть это всё…
Ты не видишь, а я улыбаюсь!
Забываю себя и её…
Вот секунда и я просыпаюсь!

----------


## Sign

Утомлённый от свободы,
 Скучен запах красных роз…
 И с избытком феромона,
 Ощутил свой передоз.

 Так приелись эти лики,
 Обезличенных принцесс.
 Где же души? где же крики?
 Где же смысл, наконец…

 Как то скучно восторгаться,
 Пустоте  банальных фраз.
 И бриллиантов стала масса,
 Хоть грузи их на камаз!

 Этих «кукол» запеченных,
 По стандартам тупизны!
 Можно сделать батальоном!
 Испугают всех, увы…

 Не учите «куклу» жизни!
 У неё мозгов ведь нет…
 И она бывает нужной!
  «Кукла» вам не скажет «нет!»)))

----------


## Sign

Время так быстро летит,
 Теряем песчинки в прошедших моментах.
 Растаяло детство, увы…
 Осталось намёком в наивных предметах.

 Кричали, что взрослые мы!
 Теперь в молчанье свой пыл усмиряем…
 И оказавшись в дали,
 Тихонечко детство своё вспоминаем.

 То оперение прожгли,
 Исчезло, оставив одни лишь страдания…
 Судьба, говорит: «Суждено!»
 Принять испытания и забыть про мечтания.

 Закрывшись в чулан от всего,
 Пытаться найти ту сладость в  оттенках!
 Их вспомнить уже нелегко…
 Песчинки пропали в забытых моментах.

----------


## Sign

Сколько можно читать прогоревшие письма…
В них иссякла судьба и одна пустота.
Мы хотели любить и карабкались выше,
Не смотря на других, закрывая глаза.

И томились в печали, находясь в расстоянии,
Теребя лист бумаги с обещанием забыть.
Слёзы были бальзамом, усмиряя дыханье,
Запечатывав письма, не могли всё решить…

Этот мир так жесток или просто мы слабы?
Это просто «Люблю» или смысл, чтоб жить?
Так запутанно эхо - не отыщешь реалии!
Не найдёшь половину и не сможешь любить…

----------


## Sign

Мачеха говорила: «Ты слишком красива!
Расцвела не по-детски, оголив лепестки!»
Моё тело мегера крапивой травила,
Чтобы платья мои не были коротки.

Я смущалась той юной запретной улыбки,
Что мне Бог подарил, осыпая мой лик.
Он создал моё тело без единой ошибки,
А двенадцать сказали: «Тёмный образ возник!»

И пытаясь всё скрыть, закрывая себя
На замки и на цепи, читая молитвы
Все шептали: «Ребёнок рождён от огня!
Её локоны дьявола дикие игры!»

Убегала за речку в диковинный лес,
Я надеялась встретить свою тут погибель.
Но светило мне солнце спасеньем с небес,
Ну а ночь создала мне мирскую обитель.

Я вернулась и знала, создана, не случайно
Красота моя гибель, но все, же протест
Что-то новое ранит и цепляет нечаянно…
Ну а старое шепчет: «Свободных нет мест!»

----------


## Sign

Жизнь так коротка, тянем паутины нить
Словно два плюс два… не можем сложить
Затянувшись в кокон, спрятав красоту
Создаём внутри себя… мечту

Многоточий больше, чем простых ответов
Каждый день короче… нет теперь рассветов
И в садах вишнёвых не найдёте вишни,
В этом обертоне вишня стала лишней.

Коконы повисли, спряталось сознание
На деревьях этих замолкло мироздание
Скрылись, чтобы выжить, сохранив дыхание
Избежать навеки боль, разочарование.

----------


## Sign

Ослепла от любви…  невинная душа,
Закрыла на весь мир… небесные глаза.
Руками находила  желанные уста,
Ждала, что на всё он ей ответит: «Да!»

Так нежно обнимала, лаская лепестки,
Не чувствовала ни холода, ни боли, ни тоски.
Сжимала, не боясь, колючий строгий стан,
И верила в душе, цветёт его тюльпан!

Ветрами и дождями смывалась правда лжи,
Душа её просила, поверить в миражи.
Но разлетелись краски и только серый след,
Картина, где его с тобой сегодня нет.

И всё вокруг прозрело, растаяла любовь!
 Быть может, он и не был, но сердце вновь и вновь…
Пытается нащупать знакомые уста,
Увы,  глаза открыты, душа её пуста…

----------


## Sign

Красное небо над нами застыло,
Дождь прожигающий капает вниз.
Система фильтрации, вот наша сила!
Жизнь наша, словно страшный эскиз!

Нет ни секунды, ни часа для счастья…
Время, украденное нами… «проснись!»
Это игра оказалась жестокой…
Солнце убитое нами… «вернись!»

Мы же молились, теряя секунды,
Верили в нечто, что в силе помочь.
Всё прожигали от денег до тела,
Верили «майям», что смоет нас прочь.

Но не настало, ни света, ни тени…
Красное небо - финальный вердикт!
Кто-то сжигал, ну а кто-то молился…
Труд спасти мир был их очень «велик»!

----------


## Sign

Я курю с тобой, мой ангел! 
Ты прокурен и привык… 
Что всегда, когда мне плохо, 
Возникает мой двойник! 

Я курю с тобой, мой ангел! 
Знаю, ты меня простишь. 
Для меня ты в жизни факел, 
Ты со мной всегда грустишь. 

Я грешу с тобой и только 
Знаю, ты меня хранишь. 
Вновь ты думаешь о Боге… 
Обо мне ты с ним молчишь. 

Глаз твоих печали стужа, 
Губ твоих медовый вкус. 
От меня дрожишь, я знаю... 
Ядовитый дым из уст. 

Вновь ты тянешь, белый ангел, 
Даришь мне последний шанс! 
Ну а я курю и знаю… 
Не закончен мой баланс!

----------


## Лев

> Я курю с тобой, мой ангел!


Задыхаясь сигаретным дымом,
Пролетел твой ангел мимо...
Прокурил последний шанс -
Вот такой он, твой баланс :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Прокурил последний шанс -
> Вот такой он, твой баланс


Лев Борисович, да что за страсти то такие. :Smile3:  Я двадцать девять лет курил.И живой, баланс правда в сторону увеличения веса переполз наглым образом. 7 ноября будет два года, как бросил. В честь Великой Октябрьской. :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> 7 ноября будет два года, как бросил. В честь Великой Октябрьской.


А у меня 10 января будет два года... И вес тоже...

----------


## kuripo4ka

Читаю стихи и отдыхаю душой!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Sign

> Читаю стихи и отдыхаю душой!
> Спасибо!!!


Приятно) Не думал что от них можно отдыхать душой...)))

----------


## Sign

Спят мои сны в твоей юной голове,
Теребя смело  душу людскими грехами.
Ты готова сойти с ума, вполне…
Не спасешь себя святыми постами.

Я открыл тебя -  без согласия судьбы
Сквозь заветы прошёл, лишь дерзко играя!
В этом нет твоей глупой, наивной вины,
Просто мне захотелось немножечко рая.

Ангелок, ты так боишься земли?
В облаках хорошо, ну а мир под ногами,
Да и тут мечтают о сладкой любви,
Что пропустила Венера между губами.

Так спускайся ж сегодня с небес!
Обожги свои крылья людскими грехами!
Да быть может немного я бес,
Но и свет нежит тени своими устами…

----------


## Sign

В руках моих плавают пропавшие корабли,
Как те мечты, что не сбылись, увы, ушли.
И слёзы лить не стоит о тающих портах,
Что отдалялись всю жизнь в наивнейших глазах.

Потрепанный дневник с истрёпанной судьбой,
Исписанный фантазией и детской суетой.
Читаешь и не веришь, что время так летит,
А он всё так же верно, все замыслы хранит.

И взгляд уже не глупый и мысли уже не те,
Захваченный проблемами в общей суете.
Другая речь и фразы – холодные, как сталь,
Карьера – это главное… для жизни вертикаль!

Ну а в ладонях в линиях потертости судьбы,
Изрезанные шрамами их не вернуть, увы.
Все корабли уплыли… уже в других портах,
А я остался дрейфить в чужих мне островах…

----------


## Sign

-Куплет-
Не обманывай меня о вечной весне,
Не дари мне снов о нетленной красоте.
Я освобожу зеркало от туманной лжи,
И взгляну в отражение, пронзая миражи.

Прикасаясь руками к увядающей красе,
Отнесусь к ней, как к сказке о мелком вранье.
Прочитаю до корки, пустив последнюю слезу…
И листы разлетятся, унося молодость мою.

-Припев-
Время, время… костёр жизни!
От тебя убегают юные мысли.
Пробую скрыться от твоей руки…
Но ты тянешь опять линию судьбы.

Время, время…обогнать я пытаюсь,
Скорость света обмануть так стараюсь.
Где-то, где-то я оставлю вновь бремя,
Но оно не покинет меня до забвенья!

-Куплет-
Этих дней не вернуть - потерялись часы
Невозможно купить или взять их взаймы.
Отраженье осталось, но лишь только луны…
Догорели секунды, остыли костры.

----------


## Sign

Не переснять нам первой встречи,
Стереть её не суждено.
Так глубоко упала в вечность,
Маня меня к себе на дно.

Та фальшь, что правдою язвила,
Затмила всех людей вокруг.
Мою любовь так жадно пила,
И в разум яд пускала с губ.

Холодным сердцем прикасаясь,
Осколком резала в груди.
В глаза смотрела и, не каясь,
Избрала роль моей судьи.

Меня ладонью опустила,
К её ногам упал, как лист!
Свою победу ощутила,
Я сломлен словно экзорцист.

И вот теперь я на коленях,
Мой мир разрушен от любви,
Я не живу, я только тлею…
Не замечая эти дни…

----------


## Sign

Я вернулся в твои стены проститься…
Не молиться и не просить прощения.
Отдаю твоей власти прах бренного,
Что познал этой жизни мучения.  

Принимай, эта шкура изношенна,
Пережевана веком забвения!
Аромат её яда змеиного,
Раскрывает все прегрешения.

Разреши мне взять твою руку…
Очерни на момент свои мнения.
Ощущаешь, боль и разлуку?
Одиночество и чувство падения?

Это ранит, но только не тело,
Раскрывая на сердце затмения.
Лепестки обрывает бездушно,
Оставляя лишь прах для лечения.

Вот такой я пропитый и дымный,
Всё пытался найти исцеления!
Эта шкура оказалась бессильной…
А  душа не спаслась от забвения.

----------


## Sign

Сладкие леденцы, липкие губы,
Ранняя весна и мысли так глупы.
Бутоны набухли, но ещё не раскрылись,
Когда-то эти сказки ему только снились.

Сладость плодов, не вкушая, в мечтаньях,
Румяность ланит о запретных желаньях.
Аромат завлекает,  маня в чащи листвы…
Только рано пытаться - не раскрылись цветы.

Ученик садовода - преступлений наивность ,
Мнишь своё эго,  гений – бессильность!
Не пытаясь избежать защитных шипов,
Изучаешь на практике «Что такое Любовь?»

Царапая пальцы, разрываешь запреты,
Позабыв садовода - нарушаешь заветы!
Отрезал цветок, надкусил аромат,
Бутон вдруг завял не вернуть прежний сад…

----------


## Sign

На последней секунде не нажму я на «вызов»,
Развернусь от двери, позабуду причал.
Просто кончилось время для моих компромиссов,
Ведь не тех в этой жизни на дороге встречал…

Их казалось так много, различных распутий,
Но судьба показала только трассу одну.
Я искал в этом мире людей, а не судей
Мне всегда предлагали вместо дружбы – войну.

Все вокруг торопились, забывая дыханье,
Остриё этих дней затупили ногой…
Знали точно, что будет, обманув ожиданье,
И в глаза говорили: «Нет тут места, изгой!»

На последней секунде не нажму я на «вызов»,
Развернусь от двери, позабуду причал!
Крылья вмиг распущу, снег слетит вдруг с карнизов…
Этой жизни не понял, я в ней  только… скучал

----------


## Sign

1.Словно нахожусь под колпаком,
Доллар и евро, мне не знаком.
Запад стереотипных мышлений…
Повод для восточных решений.

2.Штамп в заграннике и я уже другой,
Азиатский экспресс летит за душой!
Потери весомы, но свобода дороже,
Прости, Россия, мы с тобою не схожи!

Припев:
Китай, Китай, Китай!!!
Пряный намёк на сегодняшний рай!
Тайны свои отдай!
Слушаю мысли твои через чай!

3.Красок манящих - палитра бесценна,
Энергия «Ци», в жизни священна.
«Четыре сокровища» - своя атмосфера,
 Душа расцвела, не найти ей предела!

----------


## Sign

Отравил свою душу бокалом…
Яд впитался в вены смиренья.
Я правдив и не страшно сказать мне,
Что готов я на вечность забвенья.

Это боль в груди или стужа,
Не понять этих мыслей дословно.
Просто можно понять, что так грустно…
Или можно смириться условно.

Тишина, как в бокале прохлада,
Остужает мой разум мгновенно.
Снова градус цепляет смятенье,
Унося меня в боль постепенно.

Этот мир омрачён лишь тобою…
Тем напитком, что жизнь просветляет.
Я хочу обмануться не зная…
Что весь свет иногда умирает…

----------


## Black Lord

*Sign*, c каждым разом всё лучше и лучше.
Молодец.

----------


## Sign

Спасибо...приятно)))

----------


## Sign

1.Эта игра из жертв, что мы с тобой казнили,
На развалах своих чувств ноги в кровь убили.
Не построив счастья ни себе, ни другим…
Ты окажешься в глубине совершенно один.

2.Подземелье затихло и в руке твоей грусть,
Это ключ от судьбы, его познал наизусть.
Кто ты? Знает прошедшее время…
Появляется дух твоего отреченья!

Припев:
Будь со мной, будь мной, будь рядом!
Будь со мной, проникая взглядом…
Будь со мной будь смыслом для меня!
Будь мной, люби, как малое дитя…

3.Твоё ушедшее было, как привкус ванили,
Твоё настоящее - пусто, про него все забыли.
Лишь взгляд, отражаясь, прискорбно страдает,
И сердце твоё с новой силой мечтает…

----------


## Sign

Границы стёрты - бесконечные холсты, 
Пишу картину - линию судьбы! 
Обмануты все… лишь слёзы и цветы… 
И мой сторонний взгляд с безжалостным: «Прости…» 

В руках билет и паспорт с новой полосой, 
Вот так обрезав нить, я стал теперь чужой! 
Шаги сомнительны, но назад дороги нет, 
И поезд меня уносит, не смотря на красный свет. 

Листы белее неба, что хочешь, создавай! 
Но память не обманешь, не скажешь ей good bye. 
И вот края чернеют, горят мои холсты! 
Картины не заменят нашу линию судьбы…

И вот края чернеют, горят мои холсты!
Картины не заменят эту линию судьбы…

----------


## Sign

1.Жаркие руки и холодный взгляд,
Действуют на неё словно сказочный яд.
Игры в шахматы на постели  в стиле ню,
Я губами у тела сейчас возьму интервью…

2.Вопросы откровенней,  ответы короче
 «Прости, я не расслышал, ты можешь чуть громче?»
Твоя амплитуда мышлений строптива,
В диалоге со мной ты наивно-игрива!

припев:
Фрейду и не снился такой анализ,
А чувства взяли и в небо поднялись!
Зря мы за Землю, так долго цеплялись,
Крылья раскрыли и в небо поднялись!


3.Откровенье вопросов, безумство ответов!
Книжки не знали столь правдивых сюжетов.
Диалог завершен - аромат сигарет…
Завтра я захочу вновь услышать ответ.

----------


## Sign

1.
Костюмы  надеты и тексты заучены,
Грехи замолили, но всё же, измучены.
С печалью в глазах столкнёмся в кулисах,
Играем любовь, но в чужих антрепризах.
2.
Сгорают софиты - безмолвные слёзы,
Мы любим друг друга - полярные звёзды.
Музыка в сердце затихнет сейчас…
Начнётся любовь, но, увы, не про нас!

Бридж:
Подскажи, как мне разобраться,
Почему, я хочу  снова сдаться?
Пароли не известны - убежать невозможно!
И прикасаться к чужим с каждым разом так сложно!

Припев:
Ни ты, ни я, ни мы!
Новая история и новые роли.
О прошлом увидим лишь сны!
Играем с тобой, но сменились герои.

Ни ты, ни я, ни мы!
Всё те же скандалы, иные партнёры.
Других целовать вновь должны!
Забыта душа мы с тобою актёры.
3.
Любить не дано в те минуты отчаянья,
Мне так не хватает родного дыхания.
К чему этот фарс возродил арлекин,
Касается губ вновь чужой господин…

----------


## Sign

Шаги мои отмеряют секунды,
Спешу опоздать к последней минуте.
Бегу и не знаю: «О, сколько осталось?!»
И даст ли мне небо надежду на старость?

Поступки, эмоции считаю за время,
Дни пролетают  в другой параллели.
Зеркало врет, уменьшая мой возраст…
Душа устает, оставляя лишь возглас.

Меняются даты, меняются стили,
Приходят одни, а уходят другие.
Хотели быть сильными, но мы только листы…
Что срываются с веток от людской суеты.

----------


## Sign

Там, где колоски ярче солнца,
Там, где любовь свободна, как птица…
Играет мелодия свободной души,
И реальность находят даже миражи.

Там, где волки пью воду со всеми,
Там, где метель усыпляет детей…
Прикасаюсь рукой к далёкой звезде,
За хрупкий мой рай, спасибо тебе!

Мой нежный сон,
Продлись, продлись…
Но кто же он?
Вернись, Вернись!
Мой нежный сон,
Ты оглянись!
Но шепчет он,
Проснись, проснись…

Солнце светит, но не блестят колоски,
Родники оживают, но не пьют их воды…
Закрываю глаза, погружаюсь во тьму,
Чтобы снова забыться в том прекрасном плену…

----------


## Sign

Молчание, как способ заморозки боли,
Ещё немножко и был бы крик.
Но нет, хватило силы воли,
И он в душе твоей погиб…

Молчание, как позабыть свои ключи,
Зашёл, закрыл и потерял…
И тут, пожалуйста, кричи,
Под сотней тысяч одеял.

Молчание, как опухоль последних дней,
Прогнили сотни одеял.
Дышать становится трудней,
И крик взрывает твой подвал!

Молчание, как цинка яд пронзает нежно,
Вбирает весь потенциал.
И убивает неизбежно…
Весь твой прописанный финал.

Молчание… так не молчите больше!
Раскройте все свои уста!
И крикните, как можно громче,
Что Ваша дверца отперта!

----------


## Sign

Иссякли фразы, испиты строчки,
Пугает клеток пустота…
Тогда боялся ставить точки,
Но вот закончились слова.

Мой рост застыл, коснувшись неба,
Рука достала вдруг до дна.
И дрожь, что мне казалась, так нелепа,
Меня спокойно обняла.

Я знал, колодца мир не вечен,
Смотрел в него, как на часы.
И ждал, когда наступит вечер,
Что разведёт мои мосты.

Я не смятён и я не плачу,
Испил достаточно воды.
Ту пустоту от всех не прячу,
Касаюсь трезво темноты.

Мой век разбился о десятки,
Часы с тем темпом не слились…
Я разгадал судьбы загадки,
Но с жизнью всё же не сошлись.

Закрою дверь моих открытий,
Запрячу в бездну тишину.
Я смог из этой клетки выйти,
Но ей оставил глубину…

----------


## Лев

Не иссякли фразы, не избиты строчки.
Есть и запятые, иногда и точки.
Если слово вдруг кончается,
То не беда - музыка пусть начинается :Smile3:

----------


## Sign

> Не иссякли фразы, не избиты строчки.
> Есть и запятые, иногда и точки.
> Если слово вдруг кончается,
> То не беда - музыка пусть начинается


Благодарю)

----------


## Sign

Мне жаль, что открывались двери,
 Для тех, кто хлопал ими в конце пути.
 От этих тресков дрожали стекла,
 Замки закрылись и ключей не найти…

 Глаза так часто ждали света,
 Что в темноте забыли, что такое свет…
 И бег от тени… всё было так нелепо,
 Услышать, снова, бесчувственное «нет».

 Разбиты стёкла и лишь решётки,
 Закрыты, сломаны замки.
 Гуляет ветер в сгнившей комнатёнке,
 Оставив пустошь от души…

----------


## Sign

Вам не нравится моя игра, в которой Вы всего лишь «пешка»,
Я понимаю, что сложно сдерживать себя, когда на лице моём насмешка.
В первый раз у Вас приятный шок и холодок по коже,
На втором этапе Вы ненавидите меня, и меня это устраивает тоже.

И не верьте, что мои ошибки были случайным просчётом,
На пять шагов вперёд  я рассчитал, что не справлюсь с поворотом.
Вы увидите, как плачу, страдаю и надрываюсь…
Обнимите, пожалейте, приласкайте и вот я снова нравлюсь!

Как непокорное животное, что выходит на арену,
В любой момент могу дрессировщику устроить последнюю мизансцену.
Я не прошу Вас о прощении, Вы только наслаждайтесь…
Ведь жизнь - всего лишь странная игра, а это значит – улыбайтесь!

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Sign

Мы рождены в квадратах этих стен…
Жизнь – это рамки из комплексов и проблем.
Нас воспитывают, чтобы блуждать по земле,
Печально, что летаем только во сне.

Мы не пишем стихов, что пробивают слезу,
Лишь короткие смс со стандартным: «Люблю».
Осиротели во фразах и мыслях о Высшем…
И считаем свободу эмоций, чем-то лишним.

Нас не ранят потери в окружении близких,
Мы розы, но ссохшиеся в банальностях низких.
Отправляем туда… и через сорок дней забываем,
И слезами своими, лишь себя согреваем…

Мы остались в стенах, не увидев витраж,
Создавали этот мир не познавший мираж.
Рождены были с мыслью для рождения нового,
Но оказались сломлены под властью сурового…

----------


## aigul

Артур! Ну философ , ну философ! Молодец!

----------


## galanata

Здравствуйте! Я тут совсем новичок... Читаю произведения - ваши крики души - очень все нравится! Выношу свой крик души, правда уже давний - лет 10 назад написала. Никто его еще не видел. Раньше постеснялась бы - а сейчас, почему бы и нет? Никто же не расстреляет за это - по крайней мере вашу оценку узнать хочется.
Я помню рук твоих объятья,
и поцелуев сильный жар,
и надо мной висит проклятье - 
любви твоей ночной пожар.
Я помню слов твоих шептанье, 
что я желанна и страстна
губ, рук и тела целованье
и счастье с ночи до утра.
Как я тоскую по тебе,
по этим нашим страстным встречам
и тело мечется в огне
воспоминаний - груз их вечен.
И как мне хочется порой
вернуть те дни, и ту реальность
Хоть не встречаюсь я с тобой - 
все это в памяти осталось.
Но не поверю никогда,
что ты меня совсем не помнишь,
и то, что говорил тогда, забыл
и никогда не вспомнишь!
Я верю в то, что ты придешь
и наши ночи повторятся
Когда ты в дверь мою войдешь
и перестанешь притворяться.

Извините, если что за пунктуацию.

----------


## Sign

Нам проще взять и сломаться,
Чем пересилить сильные ветра.
Нам проще взять и не прощаться,
Уйти из ниоткуда в никуда.

Нам проще от тоски сорваться,
Хоть осени и не пришла пора…
Нам проще просто обижаться,
И не услышать главные слова.

Нам проще в сердце запираться,
Когда до ног пронзает дрожь.
Нам проще сложными казаться,
Ведь создавать нам проще ложь…

----------


## Sign

Какой-то странный голод присутствует во мне,
Я словно монах, который затянул с постом.
Так ново это чувство побыть с тобой наедине,
От жажды готов мурлыкать мартовским котом.

Бридж:
Мне мало этих минут,
Мне мало этих дней,
Мне мало этих лет,
Нужна лишь вечность…
Будь смелей!

Припев:
Берегись моей любви,
Она затягивает в рай.
Берегись моей фатальности,
Распирает через край.
Бойся моих губ,
Зацелую силуэт.
Бойся моих рук,
Для меня запретов нет!

Разбавить эти ночи бокалами  красных фонарей,
Мы  жизнью рискнём и в постели проведём,
Минуты, часы и вечность сладких дней…
Проспим эту жизнь с тобою вдвоём.

----------

